# Show your Rare/Unusual SureFires - Part 1



## DaFABRICATA

I've been wondering how many strange and unusual Surefires are out there floating around that need to be brought to the light...

If you have any Surefires that have Laser Etching/Engravings or Lack there of, or Strange Colors, Darpa models, PROTOTYPES, Old and forgotten models, Flaws that slipped through Quality Control, or any SF light that you think should be posted that meets a like description. That includes Porcupines, Low serial numbers(even though they don't go in any particular order) and Anything Else UNUSUAL

Please post em.....

I have collected a few interesting SF items. I buy and sell parts all the time and occasionally I end up with some cool things. I still need a Black head/Tailcap for my Black L1 body, and some DARPA Heads would fit nicely on those bodies as well....

Heres my list.

1. NASA SPACE CREW Tailcap:naughty:
2. DELTA FORCE ONE Tailcap:thinking:
3. 9P-PH Sure-Fire LASER PRODUCTS DEUTSCHLAND Tailcap
4. 6Z Tailcap with other 3P laser markings
5. Sure-Fire 3P-PH LASER PRODUCTS DEUTSCHLAND
6. Black L1 Body
7. E-Series Head with SF LOGO Engraved
8. KL4 with Nice tool-drag mark
9. 6P Bezel HA III United States Marine Corps LOGO
10. 6P beze BLK "Safari Club International"
11. NA HAIII 6P Complete Light-First Gen-*MINT* 
12. NRA Saten Grey 6P-tailcap
13. Scoutlight Body with No engraving
14. 3 X DARPA Bodies:thumbsup:
15. MH60 Millenium Series Weaponlight Bodies with "CIA-DEA Serial #":thinking::duck::sweat:
16. Unengraved/Laser Etched 6P/9P/E1e/L2/A2 Bodies
17. "Skinny" LU10 Adaptor
18. Surefire "PORSCHE" Flashlight

Pics coming soon....


















Yes, thats is a 6P with SN# 000006














*SO..... LETS SEE WHAT YA GOT!!!*


----------



## KeyGrip

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



DaFABRICATA said:


> Pics coming soon....
> 
> [/SIZE]



They frigging better be.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Pics added


----------



## KeyGrip

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

That HA 6P is awesome.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Heres, some from the side of my M111C Weaponlight box....

I see a _*Digital/Series M3D CombatLight & M2D Centurion*_ (BOTH BEAUTIFUL and never made), *A2, L2, L1* with E-series _looking _heads, also look at the tailcap on that L2!. A *Black M2D*??....whatever it is I think it looks cool with that head.:thumbsup: and there is that *M4 *looking body with a *Black KL2*???

I *NEED* A BLACK KL2!:naughty:


*SIZE15's......I know you have some cool things to add*


----------



## ampdude

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Wow, great idea for a thread! I'll be watching this one.


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I'll take the USMC 6P 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## donn_

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Tempest UK said:


> I'll take the USMC 6P
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest



No, me! ID 2342421


----------



## mjb375

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

How 'bout a SF Beast with Serial # PK0017? I'd post a pic if I knew how. :sigh: If I had to guess, I'd say it was the 17th Beast prototype Paul Kim made, but don't know for sure. Anyone have any ideas?

mb


----------



## donn_

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

U2 #00032
E1e #00999


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I'm away from my collection at the moment, but I might be able to get some pictures up next week:

1. Purple A2
2. Olive drab 6P - PK logo on bezel.
3. 6PD with large (SF) logo on the bezel. Possibly a prototype/early display model. Still has the standard 6P markings on the body.
4. Titan #399 - plenty of these out there so I guess they're not that special.
5. SureFire 6 (often referred to as a 6C).
6. A number of different 6P models: purple anodized 6P, 6P-SCI-BK, 6P-NRA-BK, 6P-NRA-GM, Laser Products 6Ps, both generation of Patriotic Spirit 6P.
7. WineLight II

Probably a few other odds and ends but nothing I can think of at the moment.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## donn_

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

How about round-bodies? They're getting pretty rare.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Donn, Thats Awesome!!:twothumbsNice looking lights! 

I NEVER have seen E1's in thier original blister packs, Heck...I thought they ALL came in boxes.:shrug:

I also noticed the 6P with the SF tamper-proof silver target sticker!!:naughty:

Someone on here has a strange Protype E-series mini-turbohead..... If you are reading this and have it, please share with us!


----------



## donn_

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



DaFABRICATA said:


> I NEVER have seen E1's in thier original blister packs, Heck...I thought they ALL came in boxes.:shrug:



Plus, they're both E1-GMs.:naughty:


----------



## Illum

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



before anyone starts throwing eggs, does a Magnumlight count?


----------



## kongfuchicken

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

If it's the one with the typo spelled magunmlight or something.
I wonder if I can find mine in my heap...


----------



## seery

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



mjb375 said:


> How 'bout a SF Beast with Serial # PK0017? I'd post a pic if I knew how. :sigh: If I had to guess, I'd say it was the 17th Beast prototype Paul Kim made, but don't know for sure. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> mb


This is one I'd really enjoy seeing. You could email me the pic and I'll post it for you. PM sent.


----------



## souptree

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

:wow:


----------



## eshishlo

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I have a SureFire M6. All it says on it is: _Millennium Series M6_

I also have an 8AX that has a pretty low serial: _A000051_


----------



## EricMack

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*


----------



## Illum

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



seery said:


> This is one I'd really enjoy seeing. You could email me the pic and I'll post it for you. PM sent.



whats your serial Seery?


----------



## Illum

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

wheres SF_fanatic
he needs to post his collection here [rehosted from 2007 flashlight collection thread]
http://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=usersffanaticdscn0629qn9.jpg

notice the surefire tarp [oo:*DROOL*oo:]


----------



## cy

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

had the one that started it all ..... Surefire 6 in original plastic box. but some bloke in UK had to have it  

now closest to rare would be my Surefire/Strider combo. M2 is marked Strider.


----------



## THE PUNISHER

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

i have the same strider light itz a shelf queen............


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*





This is the SureFire G2 "CPF 50" special edition.
There are only 49 of these bad boys floating around out there besides this one. 






This is the E1e Outdoorsman, with the PK-autographed bezel.






Although this is not a flashlight, it is a flashlight bag autographed on both sides by PK. I won this in a CPF raffle in mid-2004; I don't believe very many of these autographed bags exist.


----------



## seery

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Illum_the_nation said:


> whats your serial Seery?


A0211 seems boring compared to PK0017!


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



cy said:


> had the one that started it all ..... Surefire 6 in original plastic box. but some bloke in UK had to have it



And it's loving its new home 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Illum

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Tempest UK said:


> And it's loving its new home
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


 

he had me thinking it was Size15s :huh:


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



mjb375 said:


> How 'bout a SF Beast with Serial # PK0017? I'd post a pic if I knew how. :sigh: If I had to guess, I'd say it was the 17th Beast prototype Paul Kim made, but don't know for sure. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> mb


 
If you have a cameraphone, you could take the pic, then e-mail it to yourself, then upload the pic on http://www.imageshack.us/

Click on the Browse button, select the pic you want, (resize it if needed), click on "host it!," then just select the option that will let you post the pic directly on CPF, and type out _that _URL. (Should be the one directly below the thumbnail pic of the image you selected).


----------



## seery

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Here are a few pics of an original limited run Beast proto-type with the serial # PK0017 owned by mjb375.


----------



## Illum

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

mjb375, was your Beast the limited run or was it the second?

I can't tell the difference without looking at the business end.


----------



## mjb375

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

seery-thanks for the help with posting the pics!

monocrom-thanks for the IS link, i'll get it figured out (tonight hopefully)

illum-let me know what you need and i'll try to get it after work.

i'm guessing this is pre-production. There are no LED's, just the HID. The gasket near the head is a light blue color. And there is no engraving/laser etching on the head, only the serial number and "The Beast" on the opposite side of it. i picked it up second hand at a warehouse sale a couple years back. It works, but it's expensive to feed, since it didn't come with the rechargeable battery pack. No box, no nothing...

thanks again,
mb


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



mjb375 said:


> monocrom-thanks for the IS link, i'll get it figured out (tonight hopefully)
> 
> mb


 
Glad I could help.

Thanks for letting us know the story of how you aquired that light.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*




Come on....more pics:naughty::twothumbs


----------



## loydski29

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*


----------



## McGizmo

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Hi guys,
Below are some of my "collection". I think these are "old" enough to not cause any problem showing.









You can click on the images for a much larger version. I post these not for my benefit but in the spirit of sharing and in appreciation for what PK and SF has done in the past and in awe of some incredible designs and concepts which never saw the light of production.

The small light on the left at top is a stainless steel twisty E2. The purple A2 is quite special to me because the raw machined aluminum parts were in my hand and sent to an anodizer I used and then returned to SF for final assembly. That light was born as you see it and it was never engraved. There is an A2 turbo there (this one was sans 5 mm LED and the switch is a clickie instead of two speed)

In the large lights, there are a couple proto "Big Brothers" to the A2; a series of regulated incandescent lights that never went past the A2, itself. I know there are a number of CPF members who have gone down this path with custom work and designs. SF did it with a cluster of 5 mm LED's as well as the regulated incan. The yellow headed fellow has a battery cassette that holds 12 ea. CR123's! Near beastly appetite!

I suspect that other flashlight manufacturers have designs which are visited and yet not taken to production but I doubt they come even close to the efforts and experiments done by SF. I by no means want to open the door to pricing issues, costs and what have you but this thread is about rare and unusual SureFires and I reckon there are a ton of them, literally! When I read comments about SF being behind the times and not current with technologies I just cringe because that's simply not the case.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Those are some rare lights!!:twothumbs
Digital Fusion Series A2?:thinking:
#2 KL4...Generation 5oo::bow:
Thanks for sharing:wave:

That HA III E2D Tailcap and bezel are sweeeet!

I will be getting my Porsche in the mail soon!

Interestingly, I think I ended up with the X200 bezel from your X200/Pr-T mod ....still trying to figure out what to do with it:thinking:


----------



## rtt

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I do not have any rare lights, but would like to see some detailed pictures of SF baton lights (3BL and 6BL). Hope someone has a collection that they could share with us.


----------



## skalomax

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

McGizmo, that's quite a collection there.
Does that turbohead A2 have a incan?


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



skalomax said:


> McGizmo, that's quite a collection there.
> Does that turbohead A2 have a incan?



Yup, incan but no LEDs.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Tempest UK said:


> I'm away from my collection at the moment, but I might be able to get some pictures up next week:
> 
> 1. Purple A2
> 2. Olive drab 6P - PK logo on bezel.
> 3. 6PD with large (SF) logo on the bezel. Possibly a prototype/early display model. Still has the standard 6P markings on the body.
> 4. Titan #399 - plenty of these out there so I guess they're not that special.
> 5. SureFire 6 (often referred to at a 6C).
> 6. A number of different 6P models: purple anodized 6P, 6P-SCI-BK, 6P-NRA-BK, 6P-NRA-GM, Laser Products 6Ps, both generation of Patriotic Spirit 6P.
> 7. WineLight II
> 
> Probably a few other odds and ends but nothing I can think of at the moment.
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


 



Were you able to gets some pics yet?

I'd love to see more of your lights


----------



## kongfuchicken

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

That gen5 looks interesting! 10 leds and an large incan? Perhaps the regulated incan you were referring to?
I sure wish SF would make more regulated incans, especially the likes of a full size A2.
I wonder when Pk will make the photon king 3 with a P7...


----------



## cy

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

KFC, I've still got the Surefire M2 you modded with a green laser. 
it's not all that rare... but certainly unusual..


----------



## loydski29

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

McGizmo you have a great collection :twothumbs


----------



## Stillphoto

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Great thread. While I have nothing to add to it, I always love to see variations and rarities...Hmm I wonder if Surefire made any odd colored lights for Easter. I'll have to stop by and check the case in the front desk area.


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Stillphoto said:


> Great thread. While I have nothing to add to it, I always love to see variations and rarities...Hmm I wonder if Surefire made any odd colored lights for Easter. I'll have to stop by and check the case in the front desk area.



Seasonal SureFire LEs...I like it 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Stillphoto

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Tempest UK said:


> Seasonal SureFire LEs...I like it
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


 
Well one can hope. At least if I go it will give me a chance to check out the e1b.


----------



## Kraid

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I hope that these count.









3P Body
Wolf-Eyes Q5 LED(Soon to be replaced by a Dereelight R2 LED)
R30 spring
AW RCR123A
RPM tailcap with McClicky
6P head
UCL AR coated lens
(Waiting for trits to become available)









1x18650 Leef Body
Lumens Factory E0-4
SureFire Spring
Wolf-Eyes 18650
Leef Tailcap with McClicky
6PD head
UCL AR coated lens


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

:wave::nana:


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I love the Porsche light 


Regards,
Tempest


----------



## BUZ

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Surefire G2L, diffused lens and smooth reflector (from the factory).












.


----------



## eshishlo

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

That is an interesting difference between the G2's Which light is newer?


----------



## Illum

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



eshishlo said:


> That is an interesting difference between the G2's Which light is newer?



both the same age, see link: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2413949


----------



## WDR65

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Since this seems like the right thread to ask this, I was wondering about the Surefire ICE bezels. If I remember correctly they were something like KL1 optics with a Lux V instead of a Lux III. I do remember seeing a picture with the PK logo on these and remember a comment from someone (maybe Al) that PK had a limited run produced for friends. I'm guessing that is what the HA III BK E series body is topped with in McGizmo's picture. I was curious as to how they performed and what those who had them though of them?


----------



## McGizmo

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

WDR65,
I have a few bezels that I frankly don't recall what they are or if they made it to production or not. There were some, like the one pictured I believe, which were "E series" versions of the original X200 head. These had a sharp image projection. Later optics softened and opened up the beam angle a bit. Sorry I can't be of more help here. Al is the one who knows...

On a related note, when I first met PK, he had some 5W protos and this goes back to before Lumileds was producing white 5W Luxeons. These protos had some cool looking deep grooves resulting in significant fins, on the heads. These obviously never made it to production and since PK town had been dismantled, images of these may never have seen the light of day. PK's collection would be something to see and to some of the flashlight collectors probably akin to King Solomon's Mines!


----------



## roguesw

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Hi Don, wow, i didnt know you had a Photon King 2
Probably not a lot of people remember but i still remember the Photon King 1, the furtherest throwing side emitter ever made. What resides in the Photon King 2? a 5W?
thanks for these pics.
Is that generation 5 an A2 style light with bigger reflector and with a similar or same body as an M6, so longer run time?
best regards
Des


----------



## Kiessling

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

WDR65 ... this one?


----------



## McGizmo

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



roguesw said:


> Hi Don, wow, i didnt know you had a Photon King 2
> Probably not a lot of people remember but i still remember the Photon King 1, the furtherest throwing side emitter ever made. What resides in the Photon King 2? a 5W?
> thanks for these pics.
> Is that generation 5 an A2 style light with bigger reflector and with a similar or same body as an M6, so longer run time?
> best regards
> Des



The PK2 initially had an X bin 5W but now sports a Seoul P4. Probably next up would be a Seoul P7. The P4 has a tiny spot that gets way out there but kind of silly. I assume the P7 with a larger image would have more beef in its spot but it would likely be quite collimated as well. :thinking: :shrug:

Yes on your Q about the Generation 5 light. If I am not mistaken, both it and the larger head proto both have regulated M6 HOLA's for lamps.


----------



## Illum

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

which reminds me....took awhile to run through 18GB of CPF pics but...heres another pic of the A2T




pic from kevinchau, unknown year of SHOT
Whichever year when PK was dressed in this:thinking:


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

OMG!!!

I have a Boner!!!

over the lights not PK

Lots of prototypes in the background


----------



## Illum

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

well as for surefire protos et al I have more where that came from, but rather than indiscriminately pirating Kevin's pics without his consent I've made amends to find the source of where I found these pics from...when I figure it out I'll post it here

more from Kevin's 








weird looking surefire mutant, notice the tailcap on top





EDIT: I found the source
http://www.fotop.net/kevinchau/shotshow06surefire


----------



## ConfederateScott

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Nothing "rare" but this M4/KL6/SW02 combo is kind of unusual. 







It's my favorite light.


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Thanks for posting those pictures, Illum  Very impressive.

In fact, all the spare heads alone make for quite an impressive collection.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## toby_pra

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

WOW great beautiful lights!:wave:


----------



## WDR65

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Kiessling said:


> WDR65 ... this one?
> 
> Yup. I think that's the one. Is that yours?
> 
> McGizmo,
> That's just the name that stuck in my head. I was always interested in those as the KL1 gen.3 seemed to need just a little bit more bunch in my opinion.
> 
> Thanks guys.


----------



## Kiessling

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Yes, all minie 
They were raffled a long tim eback on CPF. They seem to be prototypes since they never made it to production. Would have been nice, since they are great heads.
bernie


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Kiessling said:


> Yes, all minie
> They were raffled a long tim eback on CPF. They seem to be prototypes since they never made it to production. Would have been nice, since they are great heads.
> bernie


The ICE bezel was created for ICE and was released to them. It never made standard production but so few SureFires do I'm hardly surprised.


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Some quick shots of a few of my more unusual SureFires:





















More to follow 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Illum

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I literally choked when I saw that first pic


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Illum_the_nation said:


> I literally choked when I saw that first pic



My other purple 6P wasn't available when I took the photo 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Illum

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Size15s need to post his golden E1e, not only rare in form but away from the conventional laser etch too


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Illum_the_nation said:


> Size15s need to post his golden E1e, not only rare in form but away from the conventional laser etch too



What he _needs _to do is give it to me, or at least put it up on BST :nana:

Regards,
Tempest

EDIT - another photo - Titan #0399 and an unusual SureFire 6PD. Lighting provided by a SureFire M4 :devil:


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

There's no chance of me selling my E1e-SIZE15


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

.

Thats something to take to the grave.....or give it to someone deserving after your gone.



Size15's said:


> There's no chance of me selling my E1e-SIZE15


 
______________________________________________________________


Tempest UK.......Where's the *"More to follow"???*

Those are some Very Beautiful Lights ya got there!!! I'm looking forward to seeing more



*I know theres more out there!!! *
*Quit bein lazy and go take some pics and post 'em!!:twothumbs.......*


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Hers my *KL5A*....As for now I have yet to see another.
It was a warrantee replacement from SF. It can from the factory with a Seoul instead of the LUX V!oo::huh:

I'm sure its only a matter of time before more are unleashed....


----------



## donn_

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I just received a "museum quality" Sure-Fire 6. I'm not ready to photograph it yet, but it won't be long. It's easily my most valuable SF. 

I'll trade it for a mint Austin Healey 3K, preferably in BRG.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Size15's said:


> There's no chance of me selling my E1e-SIZE15


 
What are the chances of you posting a pic of it?


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



DaFABRICATA said:


> Hers my *KL5A*....As for now I have yet to see another.
> It was a warrantee replacement from SF. It can from the factory with a Seoul instead of the LUX V!oo::huh:
> 
> I'm sure its only a matter of time before more are unleashed....


 
.... Unless it turns out that someone mistakenly sent you the prototype for the new L5 that PK was working on. :sigh:


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Monocrom said:


> .... Unless it turns out that someone mistakenly sent you the prototype for the new L5 that PK was working on. :sigh:


No mistake. The KL5A is a genuine SureFire product.


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Monocrom said:


> What are the chances of you posting a pic of it?








My photo hosting site is broken but these are from my pages on pk-e.com


----------



## toby_pra

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

@Size'15s

Great Surefire man. Looks very sweet...:twothumbs


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Thanks for the pics Size15's!!!!

_*Your *_E1e is SOOOO Cool!

If you get time, please post more pics!!!


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Al, I seem to remember you once saying you only had a few lights that you considered being your "collection" - the rest got used and abused. Out of curiosity, what are the "collection lights"?  I assume the A2-PL and E1e-SIZE15 are in there...

Pictures would be an added bonus 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I have an pre-production ALPHA Series limited pair. SureFire never released the ALPHA Series, BETA Series etc pairs.

Al


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Size15's said:


> I have an pre-production ALPHA Series limited pair. SureFire never released the ALPHA Series, BETA Series etc pairs.
> 
> Al



I think pictures have just turned from "added bonus" to "vital requirement" :nana:

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Those are some sweet pics, Al.

Would you get upset if I too requested more pics?


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I've got another colourful SureFire rarity on its way to me as of today 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## donn_

*Old E's But Good E's!*

A couple of KL1's came home from MilkyLabs today, so I thought a group shot was in order:







The two Milky-modded KL1's sport K2T's and a special 'Amity' version of his Acorn driver, with a super-low low. One has an McR17, and the other has a Fraen faceted 16mm reflector. Two entirely different beams.

The two un-labeled KL1's were fitted with SSC P4's by Icarus, at two different drive levels.

All the bodies are round, except the teardrop E1e (GM or SG) at top middle.

_*E*_njoy!


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Old E's But Good E's!*

*What do you know about "Stubby Kroma" A.K.A .........the 3PK?.....*


----------



## jefflrrp

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

To everyone who has posted pics of their unusual SF lights, I thank you very much

:thumbsup::bow::bow::bow::bow::thumbsup:

I need more SF's :candle:


----------



## Stillphoto

*Re: Old E's But Good E's!*



DaFABRICATA said:


> *What do you know about "Stubby Kroma" A.K.A .........the 3PK?.....*


 
Ok who is responsible for that? Do tell!


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Old E's But Good E's!*

That would be me:naughty:

All it is, is an A19 and a twisty. I just tried the Kroma tailcap and both high and low work, but high is not very bright


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

My Orange C2 Centurion:






With a few of its colourful friends...






It's quite a hard colour to photo properly...it's a very vibrant orange.






And, of course, it has the all-important PK logo 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

*OH MY GOD!!!!* :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:
THAT ORANGE C2 IS THE BADDAST MUTHA!!:naughty:

I'll trade ya a Honda Motorcycle for it...

Seriously though........I have an extra testical if you ever need one for some reason, .....I'd trade:laughing:..................No really, I will


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I think I'm all set for motorcycles and testicles right now :thumbsup: It's really a very impressive colour. If I could get an A2 in that shade of orange, I'd be very happy indeed.

Regards,
Tempest

EDIT - 

Argh, my eyes :green:


----------



## Shreknow91

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

OH. MY. GOD!!!!!!!!!!


:duh2::huh:oo::rock::bow::bow::wow:


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Tempest UK said:


> Argh, my eyes :green:


 
Now that's what I call a lego.

It's so Fab. :twothumbs


----------



## RWT1405

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



donn_ said:


> How about round-bodies? They're getting pretty rare.


 
Is it true that these "are getting rare"? I ask because I have (2) 6P's & a 9P (from mid 1990's, 1995 I believe) that have the Laser Products Fountain Valley, CA tail caps, all 3 still in use. Should I be "pulling" them from service & holding onto them? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I think the "getting" part of getting rare is important as far as round bodies are concerned. They can still be had for a fairly decent price over at the Marketplace, and they pop up now and then. But as with anything that is no longer produced and becomes a collector's item, supply will stop increasing whereas demand will increase, so if you want one the only option is to offer up enough money to lever one out of someone's collection.

If they're fairly well used (scratched up, dented) then I say keep them in use as they won't fetch too much. If they're in particularly good condition, and you don't mind replacing with something else for your uses, them you might as well put them aside and see what the value is in a couple of years. Either way I doubt you'll be looking at a great profit. 

I would probably just use them 

Having said that, I do need a round body 9P 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I think Tempest is building his own rare coloured SureFire collection. We've seen several people do this over the years. See the rare SureFires change hands...

I decided a long time ago not to go down that route as I would get obsessed and it would drive me crazy not having the ones I didn't have, and bankrupt me trying to get 'em all!


----------



## RWT1405

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

LOL, thanks for getting back! The 9P is almost perfect, never really carried that one, it is kept in my flashlight "box" mostly. The (2) 6P's were always carried in holsters and are in very good shape (I do tend to take care of my "toys", I mean tools!). Right now they are in use as hosts for my Malkoff M60L's. I have M60's in 6PL's & M60LL's in yellow G2's. Helps my to keep track of what Malkoff I have in each light (I know, I'm anal! LMAO).


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Size15's said:


> I think Tempest is building his own rare coloured SureFire collection. We've seen several people do this over the years. See the rare SureFires change hands...
> 
> I decided a long time ago not to go down that route as I would get obsessed and it would drive me crazy not having the ones I didn't have, and bankrupt me trying to get 'em all!



So far I've been content with picking up what coloured SureFires I can find, haven't yet got the compulsion to "buy them all". No doubt it will come with time...

6Ps, on the other hand...I'm very much in the process of trying to get every variant possible 

EDIT - does that mean you'll be selling your gold E1e and purple A2 after all, then :nana:

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## donn_

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Here are the latest 'unusual' lights to join my Surefire collection:







An M6, temporarily hosting a KL6 with an SSC P7. (Milky built)

Another KL6, on an M3 tube, and containing a K2TFFC emitter, with an SOB 1000 converter. (Milky built)

A Milky 'Optimator' with an SSC P4 and SOB 1000.

And on top, a rare L2 Porcupine.


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Glad you got your L2-PP, Donn. I was surprised to see it sitting there for so long with no takers  An excellent looking rare SureFire.

Let me know if you ever decide to sell it 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## KeyGrip

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Tempest UK said:


>



Where did you find that?? I want three! That is stunning. :twothumbs :twothumbs


----------



## Stillphoto

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Yeah that color is pretty cool


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



KeyGrip said:


> Where did you find that?? I want three! That is stunning. :twothumbs :twothumbs



I'm not aware of there being any others :thinking: But that's not to say I'm certain that it's the only one. If the purple A2s are anything to go by, there could be a few out there, but I haven't seen them.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Illum

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

O my god, this is unbelievable, how many different color Surefires are there in the world?:twothumbs:naughty:oo::thumbsup:

this reminds me....where did I put user curse's pics...he has a red e2e in it


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Illum_the_nation said:


> this reminds me....where did I put user curse's pics...he has a red e2e in it



I remember seeing those pictures  I think I have them saved somewhere too...

Very cool E2e 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Illum

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Tempest UK, your Orange C2 wouldn't happen to be related to Curses friend's would it?




EDIT: whoa! curse is still around [last logged in 04/2008]
heres the thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/125777
warning: includes many porkys


----------



## SRacer2000

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Not a light, but I stumbled across these and picked up a pack. I think they are pretty rare. I've never seen or heard about them.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

:thinking:...Rail covers?

never seen em either:naughty:


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



SRacer2000 said:


> Not a light, but I stumbled across these and picked up a pack. I think they are pretty rare. I've never seen or heard about them.


They aren't rare at all. They are supplied with each Picatinny Rail system SureFire sell.


----------



## SRacer2000

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Ah, so only rare to us 'flashlight only' clients of SF. They are really nice rail covers.


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Illum_the_nation said:


> Tempest UK, your Orange C2 wouldn't happen to be related to Curses friend's would it?
> 
> EDIT: whoa! curse is still around [last logged in 04/2008]
> heres the thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/125777
> warning: includes many porkys



I think that's my C2 :thumbsup: I now own one of those purple A2s in that photo and the 6P-OD (PK logo) second from the left.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## KeyGrip

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Lucky man. I'm close to getting two of my first unusual-colored SureFires (if you count the Winelights as unusual)


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



KeyGrip said:


> Lucky man. I'm close to getting two of my first unusual-colored SureFires (if you count the Winelights as unusual)



I have no idea how many of the WineLights were produced, but they certainly are good looking lights. I keep missing out on the E1Ws 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Heres something Unusual....

My Headlamp/Bikelight U2 & Kroma...


----------



## KeyGrip

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Very cool! Where do you keep the battery case, back of helmet?


----------



## Illum

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

when I saw the first pic i was baffled
it looked like a U2 TC + kroma head...d00d! wheres the body?


----------



## greenLED

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

OK, I'll play, although after seeing Don's collection these are peanuts.

My U2 has a "special" body (yes, it does have a clip, plus a few other goodies under the hood):









Does my wife's pink-GID-collared, elephant-ridden L1 count as a "special SF"? I would think so:


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



greenLED said:


> OK, I'll play:
> 
> My U2 has a "special" body (plus _*a few other special characteristics)*_



Do tell :naughty:

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## ugrey

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Yes, just peanuts, but VERY nice peanuts! Would you throw me a few?


----------



## toby_pra

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

WOW nice pink...would also be something for my wife :tinfoil:


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



greenLED said:


> Does my wife's pink-GID-collared, elephant-ridden L1 count as a "special SF"? I would think so:


 
Sure does!

It's just as cute & Fab as the day she "requisitioned" it from you.


----------



## Illum

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Monocrom said:


> Sure does!
> 
> It's just as cute & Fab as the day she "requisitioned" it from you.



bump that thread again will ya greenLED, thats a special day [and good reading too ]


----------



## toby_pra

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## greenLED

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Illum_the_nation said:


> bump that thread again will ya greenLED, thats a special day [and good reading too ]



Here ya go! Warms my heart to see her EDC that light.


That U2 has a hand-picked emitter (perfect beam, tint, no donut, über bright), no strobing between modes. Nothing out of the ordinary, really.  It's by far one of my favorite SF's ever.


----------



## climberkid

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

that is a pretty funny story. its a shame, but its bound to happen i guess.


----------



## Chronos

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I don't know if they count or not, but if I can get some pics tonight I'll post a few pics (and maybe a few beamshots) of a couple "special" Surefires in my collection:

- milkyspit CreeMator KX1 on an E2E body- 4 light levels utilizing the acorn driver

- milkyspit Kromagnum- my early Kroma with a Seoul P4 upgrade (wow, does this make a difference! The beam using the stock optic is ideal for outdoors use now)


----------



## Chronos

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

This is the "Kromagnum," a Surefire Kroma modded by milkyspit. He replaced the LuxIII emitter with a P4 Seoul, and now the output is increased by around a factor of three, and the beam pattern is a wonderful "ram of light" at any distance past 20'. It is an early Kroma and sports a "Patent Pending" body. Kind of neat. A long time ago I added an M2 rubber grip, and milkyspit added an OregonShooter tactical tailguard.


----------



## RS0802

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

:naughty:A few of my toys. These will actually take a 18650 if you take off the head.











RS


----------



## generic808

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I don't know if homemade goods count for this thread, but here's a couple 6P's:


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:

Thanks to everyone who posted!! WOW!


----------



## toby_pra

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Nice 6'P generic!


----------



## IndecisiveFlashaholic

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Can anyone tell me if less of the Black Surefire A2s or the Purple Surefire A2s were made?


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



IndecisiveFlashaholic said:


> Can anyone tell me if less of the Black Surefire A2s or the Purple Surefire A2s were made?



Far less purple A2s were made - around 8 or 9. There were at least 100 black A2s made, if I recall correctly.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## kavvika

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

E1w w/ E-MT F1


----------



## Chrontius

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*






Here's mine - anyone got any idea what this thing's worth?

Edit: Yeah, that comes off as a little crass and mercenary, but... I've not had this long, just long enough for a problem to crop up - it's silently killing its cells in the middle of the night. I've replaced the tailcap, and it's happened on Surefire, Energizer, and Duracell 123a cells. Next up is the lamp module, but after that it starts to get interesting - head and body? The problem is slow enough that I never know when I'm going to have light, so I can't EDC the rascal, and I can't afford to start a Surefire collection right now. It's an E2 roundbody purchased new without packaging or consumables, and with that inscription (not an engraving, not sure what it is) I can't countenance returning it for replacement. So, I'm considering finding it a happy retirement home somewhere and buying something a little more practical without so much potential guilt attached - maybe a Winelight 2?


----------



## ampdude

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Tempest UK said:


> Far less purple A2s were made - around 8 or 9. There were at least 100 black A2s made, if I recall correctly.
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest



I thought it was more like 500-1000, but I'm going by poor memory.


----------



## schrenz

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Chrontius said:


> Here's mine - anyone got any idea what this thing's worth?


Ähhh,
anyone recognize something on the pic ?

Best 
Jens


----------



## Illum

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



schrenz said:


> Ähhh,
> anyone recognize something on the pic ?
> 
> Best
> Jens




iz that a "5W" in front of Air?


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Illum_the_nation said:


> iz that a "5W" in front of Air?



It looks like the lettering carries on over the round silver bit on the left, which would make it "CE5W" or something similar.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Chrontius

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

The word is "Crew".

The entire inscription reads "CREW AIR FORCE 1"


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*







No matter how hard I try, whenever I order a SureFire these days they also seem to send the damn things in purple 



Regards,
Tempest


----------



## schrenz

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

*Confess Tempest,*
*your real-world name is Elton J. ! *
:nana:

(dam photoshop....)

Best
Jens


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



schrenz said:


> *Confess Tempest,*
> *your real-world name is Elton J. ! *
> :nana:
> 
> (dam photoshop....)
> 
> Best
> Jens



Purple is the colour of real men :nana:

Only the M6 was photoshopped, and unfortunately I can't take the credit for doing it.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Some very handsome blank 6Ps:






And a blank 9P...






And finally some 6PDs. None of these are particularly rare, I don't think, except for the one at the front. It seems SureFire just experimented with a lot of different etchings in a short space of time. One is a 6PDL. 






Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Kiessling

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Hey Tempest ... you like SF? 

Great pics, thanx! :thumbsup:

Are you sure the M6 is photoshopped ... or are you just embarrassed to own a purple flashlight like Al? :nana:

bernie


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Well the 6Ps and A2 are the genuine article, but I wouldn't say embarrassed is the right word 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Illum

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Kiessling said:


> Hey Tempest ... you like SF?



considering tempest's current location, he must've gotten hit with alot of "illuminating radiation" from Size15s and that turned him in to the tempest we know today


----------



## ampdude

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

What would be better than a black or purple A2? Probably one in jungle camo. 

Unfortunately I'm not quite that handy with Photoshop. :laughing:


----------



## matt0

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



ampdude said:


> What would be better than a black or purple A2? Probably one in jungle camo.
> 
> Unfortunately I'm not quite that handy with Photoshop. :laughing:


 


...like this?


----------



## Illum

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

OMG :lolsign:
yeah...like that!
I think you've just upgraded greenLED's collection


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Illum_the_nation said:


> OMG :lolsign:
> yeah...like that!
> I think you've just upgraded greenLED's collection


 
Let's hope he never drops it while walking through the woods. Otherwise he'll never find it!


----------



## tsx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Today i bought the surefire 6RT i think this is a rare surefire if i'm right:thinking:


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Great find! The 6RT is pretty rare - a relic from the past.
What is of more interest is the T-Series TurboHead.

*Please can you post some photos showing the reflector finish?*

The N4 lamp assembly isn't up to much (imho) - I suggest you do your best to get an N2 lamp and an A19 to be able to run the N2 on three-SF123A batteries.

I still use a T-Series TurboHead on a 12PM body with N62 lamp - that's the ultimate combination in my experience.


----------



## tsx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Thanks, it's getting pretty dark here in the Netherlands i'll try to make some good pictures for you of the finish. (as i can see now it has orange peel)


----------



## Zoofa88

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

What about a 6PN with double o-rings in the tail section? Is that rare/unusual or just a normal SureFire?


----------



## tsx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I made some pictures of the reflector, as you can see the reflector has a bit of damage downside the reflector :shakehead but this doesn't have any influence on the beam. 

The body and the charger and battery are new.


----------



## Illum

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

my gosh thats a beautiful reflector oo:


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Wonderful photos! Thanks!

The reflector finish back in the days of the smaller filament N-type lamps is beautiful. The 3" diameter reflector allowed SureFire to demonstrate their expertise in this area.

Al


----------



## Illum

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Size15's said:


> Wonderful photos! Thanks!
> 
> The reflector finish back in the days of the smaller filament N-type lamps is beautiful. The 3" diameter reflector allowed SureFire to demonstrate their expertise in this area.
> 
> Al


I don't see the difference other than what appear to be more heavily stippled than the heads on the M6:candle:


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Illum_the_nation said:


> I don't see the difference other than what appear to be more heavily stippled than the heads on the M6:candle:


Are you able to compare these reflectors side-by-side?
My T-Series reflectors are different from that of the Millennium TurboHeads


----------



## tsx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Thank you, i maybe whant to trade te 6rt for other surefires  if someone is interested you can send me a pm.


----------



## Illum

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Size15's said:


> Are you able to compare these reflectors side-by-side?
> My T-Series reflectors are different from that of the Millennium TurboHeads



nope, unfortunately i can only compare the pics versus the M6 in my hand


----------



## tsx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Does someone know if surefire can fix the turbo head of the surefire 6RT?


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



tsx said:


> Does someone know if surefire can fix the turbo head of the surefire 6RT?


Do you mean the chipped edge of the reflector at close to the lamp assembly?

I very much doubt SureFire would be able to repair it.
I very much doubt SureFire still have spare T-Series TurboHeads to replace it.

If as you say the beam isn't troubled by it - I wouldn't worry.

Al


----------



## ampdude

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



matt0 said:


> ...like this?



Sort of. I was thinking more along the lines of one that looks like the camo E2E though. 

And round body of course. I know it's just me, but I do not like the flats.


----------



## Shreknow91

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Is a Satin Gray (or Grey) E2E worth anything more than a normal E2E?


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Heres a few I've been meaning to take pics of.....


----------



## matt0

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Shreknow91 said:


> Is a Satin Gray (or Grey) E2E worth anything more than a normal E2E?


 
Actually, it appears that it's worth _less_...

*SF Website* shows that HA is $96 and SG is $79


----------



## greenLED

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I love that camo A2 of mine. 



matt0 said:


> ...like this?


----------



## greenLED

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

D - whats the story behind this oddball?



DaFABRICATA said:


>


----------



## Stillphoto

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Exactly what I was wondering.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I wish I knew:candle:

I've recently come across a bunch of "Strange & Unusual" Surefire parts.

Most seem to be misprints of some form or another.

The body pictured (8AN?) is by far the most strange one to date.


----------



## Illum

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



greenLED said:


> D - whats the story behind this oddball?



the laser technician was apparently too trigger happy on this one. This shows that you should never give someone a pay raise while they are on job time:nana:

thats not a 8AN, I don't know what it is....does it light up?

Found this on the net[NOT MY PIC]
Apparently this is what E2Ds look like when it first came out



I saw an surefire ad when the E2D first came about and portrayed a HA-Nat E2D...but I can't find it:shakehead


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Ok Matto and GreenLED...you've confused me with the camo A2...lol It is real or photoshopped? :huh:


----------



## greenLED

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Patriot36 said:


> Ok Matto and GreenLED...you've confused me with the camo A2...lol It is real or photoshopped? :huh:


It's 'shopped. 

(but it's on the internet, so it must be real)


----------



## matt0

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Patriot36 said:


> Ok Matto and GreenLED...you've confused me with the camo A2...lol It is real or photoshopped? :huh:


 
:twothumbs

ampdude, if you have a pic of a camo E2E, I'll try my best...


----------



## ampdude

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



matt0 said:


> :twothumbs
> 
> ampdude, if you have a pic of a camo E2E, I'll try my best...



Yep, I just happen to have some.


----------



## qarawol

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Just a drop in the bucket...








The SUPER C-800 Charger for the 9N (I have many). It cost more to make this charger then the 9N Flashlight itself...













Still factory sealed (9N's) x 2...








Both styles of U2 Porcupines...







And again...






Every light shown is discontinued. I am getting closer to filling the mat images. The picture is not current.



More to come.


Njoy...


----------



## toby_pra

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

very nice collection. i like the old styles...


----------



## Stillphoto

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Qarawol, did you happen to win 3 or 4 of those lights on ebay in 1 auction? I recall losing an auction with a bunch of those large headed lights.


----------



## greenlight

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I love this thread and especially the A2 camo pattern. Is that HA?


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



greenlight said:


> I love this thread and especially the A2 camo pattern. Is that HA?



It's a Type III Photoshop finish, I believe 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Daniel_sk

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

That's a very good Photoshop on that A2!


----------



## matt0

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Thanks guys! I didn't spend very long on that A2 but I'm glad it still turned out pretty well.

ampdude, the camo on that E2e seems like it would be harder to recreate. For the A2, I found a camo pattern online and just overlayed the Black HA with the camo pattern. I searched for a camo pattern like that on the E2e but I havent found anything that looks the same


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Daniel_sk said:


> That's a very good Photoshop on that A2!


 
Hmm.... An A2, a pattern on a thick piece of construction paper, a few cans of spray-paint, piece of tape to hold the paper in place after wrapping it around the light, maybe pop the rubber boot out of the tailcap, cover up the lens.... 

Pic doesn't have to be photoshopped. :thumbsup:


----------



## ampdude

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



greenlight said:


> I love this thread and especially the A2 camo pattern. Is that HA?



The camo E2E's were hard anodized a.k.a. type III finish.

It seems like Surefire used to have some diversity in their lineup, but for the past several years have not offered much out of the ordinary. I'd really like them to start making goofy things again like blue 6P's and black A2's. Stuff like that. Otherwise, the same old stuff in the same old finishes gets downright boring after awhile.


----------



## donn_

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

...


----------



## ampdude

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

That's a very interesting one donn!

I'd definitely like to see some different colored G2 and G3's.

I love one in light gray or charcoal gray.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Heres a few I've been meaning to post.....

Natural HA III 6Ps:naughty::twothumbs
New M6!

My M1-A2 also






CRAZY Laser Etching on Z3 Combatlight
Newly aquired Black A2
Partial Black L1....in need a bezel and tailcap


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



DaFABRICATA said:


> Natural HA III 6Ps:naughty::twothumbs
> New M6!




That M6 is great - my favourite of them all  Alas I only have Guardians and a MagnumLight

Of course, it pales in comparison to the HA 6Ps :thumbsup:

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## schrenz

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Ohhhhh, HA III 6P bodies ,
in case you want to sell one, you have my e-mail-adress .
Best
Jens


----------



## importculture

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Size15's said:


> Great find! The 6RT is pretty rare - a relic from the past.
> What is of more interest is the T-Series TurboHead.


 
I've got a few of these! Had no idea they were rare. The rechargable batteries have all leaked though. Thanks for all the great info. Gotta get to reading this whole post and go through my collection before I get rid of something I may regret later.


----------



## shroomy

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Donn, I love that light. Is that a leef 3x123a body?


----------



## donn_

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Andy..it's a 2x18500, with a LeefGrip.


----------



## shroomy

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

It looks nice, i think at some point I'll copy that set-up. But, what do you mean by 'Andy?'


----------



## Elton

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

does mine count ? it use to look like that till i started carrying it


----------



## cenz

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

My 12PM tailcap may be a rare part ~~


----------



## 1wrx7

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

These two bodies have become favorites pretty quickly. A C2 with Taurus engraving and a HA 6p:devil:
I just can't carry them. They're too nice:sigh: It's too bad the HA 6P body feel great in the hand


----------



## ampdude

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Here's some pictures of Beretta1526's black type III E2E with extremely rare black type III twisty tailcap. So rare the tailcap doesn't even have a model designation:

(light now belongs to donn_  )



Beretta1526 said:


> .


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

My new precious....


----------



## toby_pra

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



DaFABRICATA said:


> My new precious....


 
these little 3p's look very nice


----------



## SilentK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Just some stuff i found in the garage. {i wish!}




























:huh:

AA E2L, A2 turbo, and a l6 turbo with beamshot. I wish it was mine but, found it on a surefires korean site. :devil:


----------



## Illum

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

SilentK, since they are not YOUR lights, make sure you include a reference
I this case, I see you created a thread on it :kewlpics: 

heres the thread guys: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/201907


----------



## SilentK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Illum_the_nation said:


> SilentK, since they are not YOUR lights, make sure you include a reference
> I this case, I see you created a thread on it :kewlpics:
> 
> heres the thread guys: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/201907



Sorry I forgot to post a refrence  i think i was still a bit hyped up about how awesome these lights would be. :nana:


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

*Another Welcome Addition*


----------



## CLHC

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Up close and personal with those demi SureFires! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Nice catch! Where do you get all this stuff? 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

DaFABRICATA,
'tis a shame that your pair aren't an Alpha Series. That'd make 'em one of six such pairs.


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Size15's said:


> DaFABRICATA,
> 'tis a shame that your pair aren't an Alpha Series. That'd make 'em one of six such pairs.



Us mere mortals have to make to with what we can get :nana:

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Size15's said:


> DaFABRICATA,
> 'tis a shame that your pair aren't an Alpha Series. That'd make 'em one of six such pairs.


 



What is the Alpha Series?

Any Pics?

I'm so fortunate to have been able to get my hands on these Jungle Camo lights. These are the only lights in the CJ-Series *correct?*

I'd REALLY like to get my hands on an Orange C2/ E1/ E2


*(Tempest UK)----*I honestly have just been _EXTREMELY _lucky and seem to be in the right place at the right time:shrug::thinking::twothumbs


This thread is really starting to turn up some really cool stuff!!!

Keep 'em Comin!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/121986

SureFire Alpha + explanation 

I'd rather have that camo 6P :thumbsup:

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Tempest UK said:


> I'd rather have that camo 6P :thumbsup:Regards,
> Tempest


 


*+1!!*

OMG!!! THAT would be SO Darn Cool to own!!

Maybe one day..:sigh:

Thanks for the link:thumbsup:

And the search continues for more "Strange & Unusual Surefires"........:naughty:


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*





The concept of the "Alpha Series" was that special limited edition models would be produced and assigned a series (alpha, beta, charlie, delta etc) and sold with matching serial numbers as a collector's set. I believe the Alpha Series C2 & E2e were to come with an Eagle or back then SOE pouch specifically designed for them.

SureFire obviously decided not to limit the run to collector's sets as the camo jungle anodising was much sort after so they just released them individually as special edition products.

The six pre-production samples of each were serial numbered consecutively instead of in pairs. So the C2's were A0001X to A0006X (I have #6), and the E2e's were A0007X to A0012X (I have #11)


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Tempest UK said:


> I'd rather have that camo 6P :thumbsup:


Why that one specifically and not one of the other camo 6P's?


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Well I'd still take any camo 6P over any other camo SureFire. Unfortunately they seem rather hard to come by.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Size15's said:


> Why that one specifically and not one of the other camo 6P's?


 


Why? Are there many Camo 6P's out there?
Now I'm on the hunt...

Thanks for the pics and info Size15's:twothumbs


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

You may find photos of the camo 6P's but the best photos I've seen were taken on a hotel room bed in Vegas by myself.


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Care to share? 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## loszabo

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Tempest UK said:


> Care to share?
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest



What happens in Las Vegas, stays in Las Vegas...


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Al has shared some other Vegas experiences, I'm sure some camo 6Ps are tame in comparison 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## ttran97

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I guess my *Millennium Series M6* qualifies as a rare/unusual Surefire since it doesn't seem like anyone else around here has one! :twothumbs


----------



## Illum

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*


----------



## desertrat21

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I don't know how rare it is, but it's the only one I've seen (which probably isn't saying much :laughing

My old E1. 

It has the old bezel clip and no serial number.















generations...


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Beautiful Pics desertrat21!!!!

My offer still stands should you decide to part with it!


----------



## ttran97

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Seeing all those vintage and old flashlights makes me almost want to call up old girlfriends and ask for the lights that I gave to them years and years ago. _Almost_...


----------



## Illum

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



ttran97 said:


> Seeing all those vintage and old flashlights makes me almost want to call up old girlfriends and ask for the lights that I gave to them years and years ago. _Almost_...



then you'll _almost _be a very busy man again
I wish girls around here would appreciate flashlights


----------



## ampdude

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I've never seen an E-series without a serial number!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Illum_the_nation said:


> I wish girls around here would appreciate flashlights


 
They do! ..... All 6 of them. :sigh:


----------



## Greggles

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



ampdude said:


> I've never seen an E-series without a serial number!



This thread prompted me to look at my old Surefires. I have an E1 in gunmetal that looks just like desertrat21's. No serial and no teardrops in the head. The tailcap is shaped a little differently though. It looks just like the one on my later E1 HA and doesn't have the surefire URL inscribed around it. 

I always disliked it a little because it didn't have the teardrops and was slippery in the hand.


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

desertrat21's E1 has a Z57 clickie installed. I'm certain this was not the TailCap it originally came with. Much more likely is that it came with a non-LOTC.


----------



## desertrat21

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

The light came to me that way but I always suspected that the tailcap was an add-on. There were two other HA tailcaps in the bunch of lights I bought to get the E1 but both of those were the shallow lock-out caps. I've been hunting for a non-lock out HA in an attempt make the light stock again but haven't found one yet.

Damon


----------



## Illum

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Monocrom said:


> They do! ..... All 6 of them. :sigh:



thats alot of girlfriends...if thats what your referring to


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Illum_the_nation said:


> thats alot of girlfriends...if thats what your referring to


 
Nope! I misread your previous post.

6 = Number of known female users on CPF.


----------



## bluesaber

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

It may not be super rare, but it's a lot rarer than a Titan.


In my humble opinion, it's the Holy Grail of Surefire's as far as fear factor goes!


----------



## loszabo

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



bluesaber said:


> In my humble opinion, it's the Holy Grail of Surefire's as far as fear factor goes!



And as a far as the pain factor goes: you are in pain if you want it as a SureFire collector, and you'll receive lots of pain at the wrong end...


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*


----------



## Stillphoto

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Knew I should have picked some of those up when I saw them in stores. I was like hmm red white and blue flashlight..pass.

I'll learn one day.


----------



## ampdude

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I every 4th I decide I want one to have that day. But then I think if it's in a holster nobody will see it anyways!!! I have to figure out, where I can buy some type of see-through holster. :laughing:


----------



## Cosmo7809

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

My G2DL with novatac EDC pocket clip and glowring(just wish bezel and body matched better)





R2 drop in
*

*


----------



## cy

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I've got a unusual Surefire.. 

a Surefire M2 modded by Kungfuchicken several years back with an internal green laser. LOTC controls laser .. uses one CR123

looks exactly like a stock M2, except of laser warning sticker
had it for sale, but no one seems interested...


----------



## stew

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

A few of what I have left.


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Let me know if you ever want to sell the blue 6P 

Good to see a fellow SureFire 6 owner, too 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



stew said:


> A few of what I have left.


 


*Very Nice!!:bow::bow::bow:*


And_...IF_ you ever decide to part with the purple 6P or the "Surefire 6 (Six)" I would gladly buy them.....and pay MUCH faster this time

The Patriotic 6P is at home with its brothers:thumbsup:


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

SureFire M6 "MAGNUMTLIGHT" is on its way to me 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## loszabo

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Tempest UK said:


> Good to see a fellow SureFire 6 owner, too



Can someone please give me some information on the SureFire 6? Thank you.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



loszabo said:


> Can someone please give me some information on the SureFire 6? Thank you.


 



It is the absolute 1st Gen. 6 volt light that Laser Products (Surefire now) released. It is basically a 6P, but the tailcap and body are one piece....

I think the head twists for ON/OFF


----------



## loszabo

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



DaFABRICATA said:


> It is the absolute 1st Gen. 6 volt light that Laser Products (Surefire now) released.



Cool, thx!


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*






And the back...cool serial number 






Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

*DAMN!!!!!!:huh:oo:*


*THATS JUST BAD-****
That SN# is also my birth year... 
*If* you ever......well you know.....:wave:


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



DaFABRICATA said:


> *If* you ever......well you know.....:wave:



No problem :thumbsup: You'll be at the top of the list.

The Magnumtlight was one of the few times my obsessive refreshing of the Marketplace paid off...

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Tempest UK said:


> No problem :thumbsup: You'll be at the top of the list.
> 
> *The Magnumtlight was one of the few times my obsessive refreshing of the Marketplace paid off...*
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


 


Thank you:wave::thumbsup:

LOL!:laughing: *I can totally relate.....I've been lucky a few times as well*


----------



## cy

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Surefire 6 is the star of any Surefire collection. 

a very rare bird... but they do pop up 

amazing the engineering on the very first SF model contains rugged springs that trademarks a surefire light bulb assembly. 

sure wish I still had one to take pic's to show...



DaFABRICATA said:


> It is the absolute 1st Gen. 6 volt light that Laser Products (Surefire now) released. It is basically a 6P, but the tailcap and body are one piece....
> 
> I think the head twists for ON/OFF


----------



## donn_

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



donn_ said:


> I just received a "museum quality" Sure-Fire 6. I'm not ready to photograph it yet, but it won't be long. It's easily my most valuable SF.
> 
> I'll trade it for a mint Austin Healey 3K, preferably in BRG.



In my best Westminster Dog Show voice, 

_*This is Surefire 6, Number 801:*_


----------



## toby_pra

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

wow what a nice surefire...


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Heres a group shot of some of my "rare" Surefires....


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I love that E1e 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



DaFABRICATA said:


> Heres a group shot of some of my "rare" Surefires....


 
That poor L1 has no head or tailcap.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Monocrom said:


> That poor L1 has no head or tailcap.


 


*I know!!!!*:hairpull::thumbsdow


Anyone have a Black head and tail for an L1 they want to sell???


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



DaFABRICATA said:


> Anyone have a Black head and tail for an L1 they want to sell???



Well, if you have the body then at least that means there must be a matchign bezel and tailcap out there somewhere 

Is there a story behind that E1e with the SureFire logo on the bezel?

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



DaFABRICATA said:


> *I know!!!!*:hairpull::thumbsdow
> 
> 
> Anyone have a Black head and tail for an L1 they want to sell???


 
Hey, if you get a standard L1, you can put together a sweet two-tone light! I have a Leef-bodied M4. And the black Leef body with the O.D. green tailcap and head is a thing of beauty.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Tempest UK said:


> Well, if you have the body then at least that means there must be a matchign bezel and tailcap out there somewhere
> 
> Is there a story behind that E1e with the SureFire logo on the bezel?
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


 



As for the Black L1....I hope so...I've been looking for a while now with no luck.

Actually the E-series SF bezel does have a story. I bought a suitcase FULL of Surefire parts from this black cadillac last summer and there were a lot of E-series bezels. Some had the "Deep bezels" and some were in bad shape. While I was sorting through them, I had a pile that I was getting ready to take pics of to sell in the CPMMP. It had originally been in the parts I was going to sell. Luckily I had gone throught them and saw it!! I couldn't believe my eyes!! I was so happy to have come across it!

Very nice collectors piece!! I just looks so cool with the SF logo!!:twothumbs


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Well I'm currently chasing up a C2-CJ (camo) of my own. Entering final negotiations...fingers crossed...

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Tempest UK said:


> Well I'm currently chasing up a C2-CJ (camo) of my own. Entering final negotiations...fingers crossed...
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


 

You just hit 1000 posts!!!

Good luck!!! I hope it all works out for you!!:thumbsup:


----------



## loszabo

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



donn_ said:


>



Want. This.


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Im trying to get this light from a guy on the boards but he is not responding. 

any ideas on this?





it reminds me of some of the older M6s.


----------



## donn_

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I think it's a first generation M3, before they went to the bell-shaped head.


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Solscud007 said:


> any ideas on this?



It's the same as my M3, except with the addition of a Z48 which is not stock on the M3. I don't think it's particularly rare, but perhaps of interest to someone collecting the various version of the M3. It's an older version, and SureFire have since redesigned the bezel (as they did with the M2). However, it's not the oldest versions of the M3. The previous version had a round bezel without the hexagonal design. 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Yeah I have a newer M3T with a M3 head on it. I just like the variation. so i want it. that is all.


----------



## donn_

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Tempest UK said:


> It's the same as my M3, except with the addition of a Z48 which is not stock on the M3. I don't think it's particularly rare, but perhaps of interest to someone collecting the various version of the M3. It's an older version, and SureFire have since redesigned the bezel (as they did with the M2). However, it's not the oldest version of the M3. The previous version had a round bezel without the hexagonal design.
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest



I'd love to see a pic of that model, without the hex.


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Solscud007 said:


> Yeah I have a newer M3T with a M3 head on it. I just like the variation. so i want it. that is all.



I agree, I prefer that version of the M3 bezel to the current one. The old ribbed/finned bezels always looked better, to my eyes.

Donn, I'll try and find a picture for you 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

From www.zknives.com :






Regards,
Tempest


----------



## donn_

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Thanks! I like that, especially the grippy bit at the back of the bezel.


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



donn_ said:


> especially the grippy bit at the back of the bezel.



If you look at a Millennium TurboHead (M3T, M4, M6, KT4 etc) you can see it's the same idea. Strange that, apart from the addition of scallops, the Millennium TurboHeads have retained this design when the other Millennium Series models have departed from it, and even seen multiple revisions. 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## donn_

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I kept looking at that pic, and thought the grippy bit looked familiar.

Lo and behold! I've got one:






A lego version, but the bezel is mint.


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Must be a nice surprise, seeing SureFires you want and then realising you already have them 

I think both ends of that light qualify as "rare/unusual". The SW01 is certainly getting rather hard to come by.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## donn_

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

It's even more unusual on the inside. It's running a Rebel 100 turbo tower at 750mA. :naughty:


----------



## ampdude

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Tempest UK said:


> From www.zknives.com :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest



I had one exactly like that. Minty in the box. Why oh why did I ever sell it?

The throw was much better than the newer bezels too. I miss that light.


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

There was another M3 bezel style before the one with the cooling fins and anti-roll hexagon.




Whilst we're on the subject of old-school M3's and rare SureFires - there's a camo M3, and a silver one too if I recall.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Size15's said:


> Whilst we're on the subject of old-school M3's and rare SureFires - there's a camo M3, and a silver one too if I recall.


 



Now why did you have to go and say that?????:hairpull::hairpull:

The hunt begins:naughty:


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Size15's said:


> There was another M3 bezel style before the one with the cooling fins and anti-roll hexagon.
> Whilst we're on the subject of old-school M3's and rare SureFires - there's a camo M3, and a silver one too if I recall.


 
Thanks for the hidden link. 

Also, zknives.com.... My favorite dead site. Still up, nothing updated in years. Ironically, the owner of that M3 isn't a Surefire fan at all.


----------



## ampdude

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Size15's said:


> There was another M3 bezel style before the one with the cooling fins and anti-roll hexagon.
> Whilst we're on the subject of old-school M3's and rare SureFires - there's a camo M3, and a silver one too if I recall.



Yea, if I recall correctly it had the grooves at the front of the bezel as opposed to the rear. I think this head is pretty uncommon, because mine came with the type pictured and it was a pretty early serial number.


----------



## Sgt. LED

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Not rare, but you don't have one either.




C3+detonator+Z49 all shiny.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Sgt. LED said:


> Not rare, but you don't have one either..... C3+detonator+Z49 all shiny.


 
:huh:oo:

So what are you running in that sexy beast?


----------



## Sgt. LED

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Today it's a Malkoff M60 running off 2 17650's.

I would like to find just the same optic Gene uses but with a 5 degree instead of 8 so I could just pop it in there and have even more throw.


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Size15's said:


> There was another M3 bezel style before the one with the cooling fins and anti-roll hexagon.



Cool comparison shot, thanks for sharing  I wasn't aware there had been so many revisions.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

The non-truncated hexagonal bezel is a proto-type I believe. It was all so long ago. That photo is ages old from my gallery on pk-e


----------



## FrogmanM

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Sgt. LED said:


> C3+detonator+Z49 all shiny.


 
Didn't realize you're into star wars!:nana:

Mayo


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Do G2Z have serials on them? My G2Z, opposite side of the raised SF logo has an elliptical blank. where i assume a serial should be? but are Nitrolon bodies serialized? My G2L doesnt have a serial number


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Solscud007 said:


> Do G2Z have serials on them? My G2Z, opposite side of the raised SF logo has an elliptical blank. where i assume a serial should be? but are Nitrolon bodies serialized? My G2L doesnt have a serial number


The G2/G2L, G2Z/G2ZL, and 8NX do not have serial numbers.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Stumpy.....


----------



## powernoodle

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Not rare, and only _*very*_ slightly unusual, but here they are anyway:





_M3 Turbo with extender, feeding on 2x 18650._






_6P + 2 extenders + P91, feeding on 2x 18650._


----------



## Team Member

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



DaFABRICATA said:


> Stumpy.....



...hehehe.. 

I liked that one, but is it even possible to fire up?


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Team Member said:


> ...hehehe..
> 
> I liked that one, but is it even possible to fire up?


 


No....but this one is:laughing:


----------



## DM51

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

LOL, reminds me of this one I tried a while ago...


----------



## brighterisbetter

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



DM51 said:


> LOL, reminds me of this one I tried a while ago...


That is _*AWESOME*_, oh if only that were a real light. So a KT1-HA and SW01, but how are they connected?


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

DM51, That KT1/SW01 combo is cool!





I am really enjoying my stubby M3...

It uses the MB10 with 3 AW RCR123 and 3 X P7 KT4:thumbsup:

Here it is finished next to my M6.


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

That's neat DaFAB! I always like to see something different.


----------



## Illum

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



DM51 said:


> LOL, reminds me of this one I tried a while ago...



if you must....
_*Not my light though, If I could I would*_




_* these are not rare surefires, just modified*_


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

im confused. what am I looking at? It seems to be a M2/C2/L5 body with some sort of C2M conversion?
But what lamp can you use for 6v? in a M6 head?

And can someone break down what is going on inbetween the M6 head and the SW01? I am totally lost.


----------



## matt0

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Solscud007 said:


> But what lamp can you use for 6v? in a M6 head?



An N1 Lamp maybe?



Solscud007 said:


> And can someone break down what is going on inbetween the M6 head and the SW01? I am totally lost.



I'm confused too, with both the stubby one DM51 posted and the one Illum_the_nation posted.


----------



## Illum

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

the one I posted was originally hosted on AKIMASA, an engineering forum hosted in Taiwan, thread link here: http://my3c.com/D5/redirect.php?fid=30&tid=7606&goto=nextoldset

as far as I manage to take it apart in my head a customized body was used to put the two pieces together. It may be a partition of a light body because the hex ring is visible but its not of help...obviously if its a hand turned component you wouldn't bother milling a hex ring if its not going to be of use.

I'm interested in DaFABRICATA 's stumpy, hopefully he can take it apart and tell us what body he used?:candle:


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Wow there are a lot of cool stuff on that link.

What is this?
http://my3c.com/D5/attachments/month_0801/20080107_f149775abbc60c2e221bAVIL3azt4lto.jpg


This looks like a KL5 and a SW01 but what connects them together?
http://my3c.com/D5/attachments/month_0801/20080107_110543742c0df6d24661Rz1ECtj7LyrS.jpg


Is there a connector to go from C/P body to a M3 head?

Also here's hoping that everything goes right with my order from LA Police Gear. I have had great service from them with my Gladius light. But this time im not sure. I ordered a closeout SF M952P. Because it has been sort of a holy grail for me to get the SW01 tailcap. I talked with LAPolicegear's online live help and the representative said they were sold out. However my order went thru and is shipped. So obviously they wouldnt ship me nothing right? I jsut hope all goes well. I really want this tailcap. specially now that my Strider M2 is also on its way. I paid only 160 for the M952P well worth it for the SW01 and as an added bonus I get a weapon mounted flashlight to go with it haha. I got my fingers crossed.

I also won a L6 for $160 on ebay. I got it just for the KL6 (to add to my Millenium light accessory collection) man I have spent too much in the last week on flashlights. Im gonna have to take a break for a while haha.


----------



## matt0

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Yes there are C-M adapters. 

I like this HA Z2 http://my3c.com/D5/attachments/month_0801/20080107_feda587d07a48414fb80lOMGkrwmQPaC.jpg


----------



## nypdcar1

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Nice more pic:thumbsup:


----------



## brighterisbetter

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Man I love those Turbohead shorty LEGO's.

Here's something unrelated I just pieced together, not sure if it's been done before, but hope you enjoy. It's not rare, but I think it's a bit unusual.

3P body, C2-HA head, Malkoff M30, RPM SW01 clicky clone w/3 trits.
The definition of pocket rocket.










I'm not sure if I totally love the black-on-natural color scheme yet, but it's ok I suppose.

EDIT - I know, I know. My pics are terrible, maybe I should forgo a flashlight or two to pick up a camera..........NOT:nana:


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

My now latest purchase. M952P!!!!! Got it on clearance from LA Policegear. Love those guys. Always good dealing with them. It has been one of my holy grails to get a SW01. And now I do.

This thing looks like a missile or bomb that should be mounted under a wing of a fighter jet hardpoint.











I wondered why this type of mount was called "swan lever" well here is a small swan stamped on the bottom






Here is the SW01 in all its glory.







Here is a little goofing around with the parts. I wish this was truly possible






This might be possible (if i can find a LED drop in that can run off of 3v or a RCR123. But the problem is that the detonator has a deep socket and the adapter, that allows the M2 head to attach to the weapon light body, has shallow threads. so I may have to hack off the end of the detonator so that the socket can make purchase on the threads. (right now it is just friction fitted on there and held in place by the rubber o-ring on the adapter. oh yeah i would use a M2 head and drop in. obviously a KL5 wont run on 1xCR123.)







Oh and thanks to Dafabricata, I bought his XM07 tailcap. So now my M952P becomes a M952XM07. So that means my SW01 cost $80. And my new M952XM07 cost me $160. (technically XM07 and pressure pad cost $80, and the M952P cost $160) Still a good deal all around. Oh yeah i like the older style M2 head.


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Solscud007,
Thanks for sharing those great photos!
I wasn't aware the SW01 TailCap was still available. That M95 of yours is right up to date and it's strange to see it being available with the SW01 from a dealer.

BTW, without an ST07 remote switch cable connected the XM07 becomes XM00


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I have the ST07. just didnt plug it in. wait is the ST07 the normal tape/pressure switch? what is the one that clips to rails and has a secondary clicky on the tape pressure switch?

Well the M952P was on clearance so I imagine it has been there a while. It was pretty much a firesale on the M952P. I mean $160 USD is CHEAP compared to the M952XM07 at $450ish on SF website.


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Solscud007 said:


> I have the ST07. just didnt plug it in. wait is the ST07 the normal tape/pressure switch? what is the one that clips to rails and has a secondary clicky on the tape pressure switch?


STxx = Switch, Tape, xx whole inches cable length.
SRxx = Switch, Rail-Grabbing, xx whole inches cable length.


----------



## 04orgZx6r

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



brighterisbetter said:


> Man I love those Turbohead shorty LEGO's.
> 
> Here's something unrelated I just pieced together, not sure if it's been done before, but hope you enjoy. It's not rare, but I think it's a bit unusual.
> 
> 3P body, C2-HA head, Malkoff M30, RPM SW01 clicky clone w/3 trits.
> The definition of pocket rocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I totally love the black-on-natural color scheme yet, but it's ok I suppose.
> 
> EDIT - I know, I know. My pics are terrible, maybe I should forgo a flashlight or two to pick up a camera..........NOT:nana:



OOOooo I like that, nice job, if you ever want to get rid of it, let me know!


----------



## donn_

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Since this seems to be turning into a Lego thread, here are my latest tinkerings:


----------



## MorpheusT1

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Nice stuff Donn,

Where did yu get the adapter for that KL3 & VG1?


Benny


----------



## donn_

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Hi Benny :wave:

That's Vital Gear's E2C adapter.


----------



## Illum

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Solscud007 said:


> My now latest purchase. M952P!!!!! Got it on clearance from LA Policegear. Love those guys. Always good dealing with them. It has been one of my holy grails to get a SW01. And now I do.
> 
> This thing looks like a missile or bomb that should be mounted under a wing of a fighter jet hardpoint.
> 
> Here is a little goofing around with the parts. I wish this was truly possible



I can definitely see the similarityoo:


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Well impulse buying set in. I bought a brand new in package 6P-USA. I may go back for a new in package 6P-GM. Im not one for mint in sealed card but it will be a shelf princess (not quite a shelf queen haha) But I will keep it in my 6P gift set case. 

Oh my plans for this light are to get a CB for it. maybe the stainless steel one that light hound has, as the SS will match better than the black anodized strike ring of the 6PD (i would just swap the strike ring onto the USA blue bezel) then I can call it the "6P USA Patriot Defender" while I play the "Team America" theme song "America FCUK Yeah!!!!" j/k i wouldnt really sing the theme song.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

k


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

DaFAB, what is at the end of that Z58 Tailcap? It looks sort of like a shroud but it isnt the Z48.


----------



## Stillphoto

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Looks kinda like one of nekomane's delrin rings.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Stillphoto said:


> Looks kinda like one of nekomane's delrin rings.


 

Don't know who made it but its an aluminum tailgaurd..


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Stillphoto said:


> Looks kinda like one of nekomane's delrin rings.




It sure is:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=139122



Nice stuff DaFab. :thumbsup:


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

but those are for E-series. I guess a run for C series lights were made.


----------



## openbolt1

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*





I'm not usually a big fan of these types of things but this one a really like! Like you It would not be a used light but it sure is purty. openbolt


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

To open or not to open...that is the question...






Regards,
Tempest


----------



## donn_

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Unless you're planning a jungle trek, I wouldn't.


----------



## DM51

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*




Tempest UK said:


> To open or not to open...that is the question...


LOL, come on now, Tempest - I always thought you were a fairly reasonable and sensible sort of guy. I can just about understand owning something just to look at but not use, but to have it and _not even look at it???_


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



DM51 said:


> LOL, come on now, Tempest - I always thought you were a fairly *reasonable and sensible sort of guy*.



What madness is this? :nana:



> I can just about understand owning something just to look at but not use, but to have it and _not even look at it???_




Truth be told, I opened it right after taking that photo 

Regards,
Tempest

EDIT - another photo:






I still don't have a C2-HA 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## ampdude

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Tempest, don't open it!
You already have one open. 

I've resisted the temptation to open my E2-CJ, because I already have one.


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



ampdude said:


> Tempest, don't open it!
> You already have one open.
> 
> I've resisted the temptation to open my E2-CJ, because I already have one.




Unfortunately it's my only one, didn't have another opened one 

I agree with DM51; I'm not one for keeping something sealed in its box. The only reason I can think of for doing so would be to make a higher profit if/when you sell it in, and future sales aren't something I consider when buying a light. 

And if you never open it, the box could be full of rocks for all you know 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Tempest,

how old is the C2-CJ? I mean, when was it released by surefire?


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Solscud007 said:


> Tempest,
> 
> how old is the C2-CJ? I mean, when was it released by surefire?



I'm not quite sure. At a guess I would say around 2001-2003. 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

well I just found one, after seeing you post yours. Last one from LPStactical. They also have a SW02 which i ordered. only 124 for the C2-CJ. I cant wait for it to come. I should get it by thursday the latest.


----------



## ampdude

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I think they were released around 2002 or 2003.

Solscud, good luck with the C2-CJ, I've been watching that page for a couple of years debating whether or not to order one. I hope for you they actually do have some left in stock.


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Well I called them before making the order. I wanted the make sure they had one in stock. They called me back, after checking and said it is the last one.


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Well i just bought this. These are the pictures from the seller. Both the knife and light have low matching serial numbers, #0072.

http://www.arizonacustomknives.com/images/products/6594.jpg
http://www.arizonacustomknives.com/images/products/sur1.jpg


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

So here is my Strider SF and matching M2-ST.


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Also there is a variation in the M2-ST. The inscriptions of the M2 Centurion and Surefire logos, are flipped around












Also if you look closely you can see that one of the M2 bezels does not have the Hot Surface warning. (the heads are swapped. The warning one came with the higher serial number M2-ST SF0236)











This is not mine. but I found this image on a Japanese site. Notice the 2001 inscribed around the strider logo. edit: I just noticed this, look even more carefully at the side that faces away from the camera. It is the older style 

Millenium Series
------+-------
M2 CENTURION









There also seems to be a few running around with SW02. I can confirm but I think some of them came with SW02. There was one mention on some no-name website about the M2-ST comes with the 'Charlie" tailcap.


----------



## ampdude

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Please post pictures of the C2-CJ when you get it.

I'm glad you bought it and not me. If I had, it would probably just be another unopened box on my shelf anyways. 

I have plenty of "opened" SF's that do mostly shelf duty as is


----------



## loszabo

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Thanks for the great M2 pictures. This is really my favorite one!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Heres some rare USMC Bezels in natural HA..:naughty:







C2 Centurion Elite...SN#00001






I feel very lucky to have gotten ahold of this tailcap destined for space
It looks used....who knows, maybe it went to space:shrug:






Heres a couple low SN# 6P's






Unusual Laser Etching on a 6Z






One of my personal favorite lights. SF Logo on a Bare E1e body with LOTC.


----------



## donn_

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



> Heres some rare USMC Bezels in natural HA


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I smell fake. I think, DaFAB, that you should be ashamed to have fake Surefires. I will take one for the team, ship them to me and I will "destroy" them properly haha j/k nice lights. Those low numbers are pretty crazy.


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

A000001 6P...very impressive 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



ampdude said:


> Please post pictures of the C2-CJ when you get it.
> 
> I'm glad you bought it and not me. If I had, it would probably just be another unopened box on my shelf anyways.
> 
> I have plenty of "opened" SF's that do mostly shelf duty as is




Ask and you shall receive.


----------



## MorpheusT1

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

WOW!

Great Photos and great snag with that Camo C2.
Im hoping to find both the E2E and C2 one day on a shelve in some random webshop.


Benny


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I like the Camos too.


----------



## MorpheusT1

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

:twothumbs


Ok,

I`ll take them.





Tease


----------



## ampdude

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Thank you! Cool shots man! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sgt. LED

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I just love that camo!


----------



## Chrontius

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I really wish that I wasn't having to say this, but I really do need to know what this is worth... my house was broken into and this was the only light taken. -_- Condition is absolutely perfect. New tailcap seemed to resolve the discharge issue, though _was_ a heisenbug.

If this shows up for sale somewhere, it should be considered stolen property. Serial number is A33339



Chrontius said:


> Here's mine - anyone got any idea what this thing's worth?
> 
> Edit: Yeah, that comes off as a little crass and mercenary, but... I've not had this long, just long enough for a problem to crop up - it's silently killing its cells in the middle of the night. I've replaced the tailcap, and it's happened on Surefire, Energizer, and Duracell 123a cells. Next up is the lamp module, but after that it starts to get interesting - head and body? The problem is slow enough that I never know when I'm going to have light, so I can't EDC the rascal, and I can't afford to start a Surefire collection right now. It's an E2 roundbody purchased new without packaging or consumables, and with that inscription (not an engraving, not sure what it is) I can't countenance returning it for replacement. So, I'm considering finding it a happy retirement home somewhere and buying something a little more practical without so much potential guilt attached - maybe a Winelight 2?


----------



## loszabo

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Tempest UK said:


>



Very nice! The "6P Defender" is currently my favorite EDC...


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*











More pictures to come. I guess I have to open it first though.:devil:


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



willrx said:


> More pictures to come. I guess I have to open it first though.:devil:



Nooo, sell it to meeee. I've wanted one of those for ages :green:

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

screw you tempest j/k haha. Open IT. I didnt know about this. goes to show my noobness. I posted my ASP baton light here
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2664040#post2664040


Any one got pictures of this on an ASP? how about the 3BL?


----------



## loszabo

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



willrx said:


> More pictures to come. I guess I have to open it first though.:devil:



PLEASE! Want. See!


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I may have access to at least a couple more of these 6BL's. I'll know by later today. I had the opportunity to demo an open box version and attach a 21" ASP to it-solid as a rock.

Depending on how the day turns out, I may open one to take pictures of and offer 1 or 2 more for sale or trade for other HTF Surefire items. I am looking for a sealed E2-CJ among others of course. Feel free to PM.


----------



## ampdude

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I would love to see pictures of the demo! I've never even heard of the 6BL ASP Batonlight before now.


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I'll try to have some pictures up of the demo later this evening or tomorrow. I'll attach it to an ASP baton for full effect.:thumbsup:


----------



## ampdude

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Thanks! That would be sweet. I'm guessing the baton screws onto the tail threads correct?


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Yes, that is correct. Overall, a very interesting find. I hope one of the resident SF experts will participate in teaching us all more about the 6BL and its brother the 3BL. Size15's, etc. . Thanks in advance.


----------



## ampdude

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

There's a 3BL too? Ha!


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*





































There we go.


----------



## ampdude

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Nice. The head looks like the older shock isolated Black weaponlight head. Silly question, but I take it the ASP was in the box, correct?


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Nice. Now sell me one haha. My C2-CJ box is blank though. no label. 

hmm is it just me? or does the 6BL look like a classic weapon light body with a tail cap?


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

The ASP is not included in the box, just the light and battery stick. You have to add your own baton.


----------



## csshih

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

awesome looking baton light, thanks for sharing


----------



## loszabo

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Very interesting piece of ASP/SF history! Thank you for the pictures. :twothumbs


----------



## smu616

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Hey all

I am new to the forum, but wanted to share this link for all you hardcore collectors on here. Its a Surefire Wine Light display with E1W (e1e) and E2W (e2e) for 118.00 or so.......

*[Link removed - DM51]*

Its a company I regularly order from, their service is outstanding. 

Stay Safe
Shane

And here I thought I had some great and wonderful find for all the surefire fanatics. Turns out its old news.....sheesh


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

thanks shane. Hat has been posted before. I'm surprised it is still there.

Can any of the venerable SF experts, size15, share some knowledge on the L6 porcupine? How many were made?


----------



## Kiessling

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

SF L6-P:
















IIRC about 500 of them were made and sold quickly through the usual channels. The head was a classic KL6 with some impressive teeth added, the tailcap is the SW02. 
The body though is really special. The Machine work is even more special than it looks on the first glance, the grooves are changing diameter and depth and they are narrower at the top than in the middle. Truly amazing.

bernie


----------



## EricMack

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

ah, Bernie, you still got that old clunker?! 


:wave:
EM


----------



## Kiessling

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Hey EM ... a heartfelt :nana: for you!!

I use it as a battery carrier for 3x123, you know.

bernie


----------



## ampdude

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Is it just me or does it look like that body would be really uncomfortable to hold? :laughing:


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

You surely wouldn't drop it.


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



ampdude said:


> Nice. The head looks like the older shock isolated Black weaponlight head.





Solscud007 said:


> hmm is it just me? or does the 6BL look like a classic weapon light body with a tail cap?


In fact the BL BatonLight models feature a dedicated shock isolated bezel - not the Classic Z32 WeaponLight shock isolated bezel.
The BatonLight bezel has thicker metal - similar to the "M2" bezel.
The body components are also thicker than 'normal'
Also, the body is not a Lamp Module (for example it is not an L60 Lamp Module Body) - the threads are too long I believe.
The dedicated switch module - with side-mounted switch connects the BatonLight to the baton.

SureFire made them for the ASP baton and one or two other brands I believe. I don't have that info to hand.
The "6" version being "6V" (two batteries) and the "3" version being a lone battery. Now-a-days one wouldn't need SureFire's shock isolated battery stick because the price of SF123A batteries is so low one can discard batteries after the baton has been used (if inspection shows them to have signs of crushing etc)

Al


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Size15's,
Thank you once again. Wow, the knowledge and insight-amazing.
Will


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



willrx said:


> The ASP is not included in the box, just the light and battery stick. You have to add your own baton.






Not so fast. I just found a 6BL while looking for a 3BL. Suffice to say, it was a used display model at a store in Texas. They sold it to me for $67 shipped, and the customer service lady described it as "light on top and baton on bottom" I'm hoping they throw in the baton. Will let you guys know when it gets here next week.


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Well if they include the baton then they know not what they do for the product is the light only - the baton is not included.


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Yeah, I know the baton isnt included. I was jsut teasing with my new found SF that I swooped up on. Yep, im just there to take advantage of their ignorance. Size15, is the 6BL body similar to a old school 6P round body? was there a 6P with Shock isolated head at one point? During the round head/body days?


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Solscud007 said:


> Size15, is the 6BL body similar to a old school 6P round body?


I don't think so - from what I recall the BatonLight bodies are thicker than the 6P. I'm not sure a TailCap (Z41 etc) can be screwed onto a BatonLight in order to create a flashlight. 



> was there a 6P with Shock isolated head at one point? During the round head/body days?


Indeed there was - model "6PS" - it featured the Z32 shock isolated bezel.
There was also a "6PSN" which was tested and rated waterproof.


----------



## MorpheusT1

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

What kind of lamp modules goes into these if the P60 doesent fit?


Benny


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



MorpheusT1 said:


> What kind of lamp modules goes into these if the P60 doesent fit?
> Benny


I'm not sure where you got that idea(?)
The BatonLight 6BL is supplied with the P60.


----------



## MorpheusT1

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Size15's said:


> In fact the BL BatonLight models feature a dedicated shock isolated bezel - not the Classic Z32 WeaponLight shock isolated bezel.
> The BatonLight bezel has thicker metal - similar to the "M2" bezel.
> The body components are also thicker than 'normal'
> Also, the body is not a Lamp Module *(for example it is not an L60 Lamp Module Body)* - the threads are too long I believe.
> 
> Al


 
I guess i read the L60 to be P60...lol.


Well.
Im glad i works with the P60 
I wonder why they discontinued this setup...



Id love to have one,gives tactical flashlight a whole new meaning.
3BL would be the perfect one.


Benny


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Well my 6BL came in. And it came with a small ASP attached to it. so YEAH for only $67 shipped for 6BL and ASP. Display model. but who cares right? these are meant to be used.

Here are the pics.















Here is the break down of the 6BL components. 
The little spring assembly falls out all the time when swapping parts. The push button on the ASP coupler, is a rod that pushes a angled piece of metal, which translates to the end of the spring assembly and pushes that forward to engage the batteries and light body.








Contrary to Size15's ruminations, the 6BL can infact take a SF tailcap. I have tried with with a Z48, SW01, and stock 6P tailcap. However he was correct, in that the 6BL body is thicker than the 6P. I think this may have been to keep in the same design and specifications as the ASP baton handle/grip.







the 6P body can act as a host for the "6BL" parts however I need to figure out something. The 6BL, when tightened, will not turn on unless the button is pushed. the 6P, on the other hand will turn on if I tighten the body to the ASP coupler. If you noticed earlier, there is a plastic washer/spacer on the 6BL. even with this spacer, I have to back off the 6P body from the coupler to keep the light off. Similar to a normal LOTC.







A little fun with the 6BL body,






I am curious to see a Classic Weapon light head and compare it to the 6BL head.


----------



## Sgt. LED

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Very nice!


----------



## ampdude

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



> the 6P body can act as a host for the "6BL" parts however I need to figure out something. The 6BL, when tightened, will not turn on unless the button is pushed. the 6P, on the other hand will turn on if I tighten the body to the ASP coupler. If you noticed earlier, there is a plastic washer/spacer on the 6BL. even with this spacer, I have to back off the 6P body from the coupler to keep the light off. Similar to a normal LOTC.




Compare the thread length of both bodies..


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Thanks for trying out the TailCaps on the BatonLight body.
I didn't have one to try.

It does appear it is a little different to the standard body but not in way I predicted. I bet is in the thread detail.


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Yes, as ampdude suggested, I used a pair of calipers and the threads are shorter by 1mm. on the BatonLight body.

I measured the length from the edge of the rim to lip of the body.


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

So longer than a Lamp Module's threads, but shorter than a flashlight body's threads. I recognised they didn't look normal.
Perhaps the thread length is specific to the ASP Baton?

The 6BL is for ASP batons
The 6BL1 is for Casco batons
The 6BL2 is for PPCT batons


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I dont think so. I think that if there were any differences between the 6BLs that it would be in the coupler and not the body threads. 

This is purely speculation but since the "tailcap" end of the body, that attaches to the coupler, should be independent of what Baton coupler it attaches to. 

The other end of the coupler, that attaches to the Baton, of course should differ if those three baton companies use different threads. Therefore the threads on the coupler would change. No sense in making three different bodies with different threads, just make one body of a certain specifcation, then make the coupler brand specific. just makes sense, but of course this is just hypothesis.


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Solscud007,
You're right - I wasn't thinking - of course the 'coupler' 'switch adapter' is going to be the baton specific part.


----------



## FredericoFreire

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I found this pic over the internet a long time ago, I think it was on a asian forum or website. On that ocasion, the owner was showing his new KL5 head, that had just came out from Surefire.

I never seen another RED 3P


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I've seen at least one other 3P in red. One of which I foolishly turned down :thinking:

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Stillphoto

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Yup, and another in a great shade of green if I recall...like a kelly green.


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I suppose my PKEF Turbo kroma might qualify for this section.









Here it is lego-ed onto my m952 body. The leds that you see are the IR leds. this took a 10sec exposure with a flash from my room lights to light up the bkg and p90.










blue leds on:


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I notice curse's A2 Turbo has been marked as sold on the marketplace. I wonder who has it...

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Tempest UK said:


> I notice curse's A2 Turbo has been marked as sold on the marketplace. I wonder who has it...
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest



Is that a subtle hint that YOU bought it? haha


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Solscud007 said:


> Is that a subtle hint that YOU bought it? haha



I was considering it, but when I went back to the thread all but the KX5 prototype had been sold 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I wanted that A2 Turbo head soooo bad!!!!
But considering I turned down buying a COMPLETE Hellfighter for a couple hundred less....I had to pass.

Nice Lights!!!!


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I wanted the L6 Procupine Turbo. but at $2K it is just a weeee bit outside how much I want to spend. Now a hellfighter might be interesting. but I personally want the BEAST.


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Solscud007 said:


> but I personally want the BEAST.



I can't count the number of times I've nearly gone for one...can never quite justify it :sick2:

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

same here. at least the justification part. Hellfighter would be nice if I had a first generation hummer or something equally macho. but the beast would be something that I can bring out and display easily and doesnt take up too much room.


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Someone needs to summon proline to post pictures of his LED TurboHead/porcupine combo 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Illum

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



DaFABRICATA said:


> I wanted that A2 Turbo head soooo bad!!!!
> But considering I turned down buying a COMPLETE Hellfighter for a couple hundred less....I had to pass.
> 
> Nice Lights!!!!



curse sold an A2 turbo?! 

did it look like this?




or this?


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

The second one. That first one is unspeakably ugly :green:

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## MorpheusT1

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

:twothumbs

Ive never seen a Surefire A2 Turbo head like the one in the first pic.
Awsome,i wonder why they never made anything out of this...

Looks like a improved version by the looks of it...i wonder..:naughty:
Neeeh...
Surefire were supposed to stop developing Incands..:mecry:


----------



## Illum

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Personally I thought it looked nice...a deep reflector 
reminds me of the N-1, without the command module




only two prototypes were made on the A2 AFAIK
the one curse sold was white LED'd
the one from the first pic was green
some more pics
















I have these pics on the hard drive, the origins of these pics are not immediately known, I'll post the necessary citations when I get to it


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

It just doesn't fit the A2, imo. The shape looks more along the lines of an LED bezel. The styling reminds me of some of the SureFire copycat products.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## souptree

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I believe McGizmo owns a turbo A2. That is my Grail SureFire. If I ever get one, it will be a USER.


----------



## DM51

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



souptree said:


> I believe McGizmo owns a turbo A2. That is my Grail SureFire. If I ever get one, it will be a USER.


... and then you won't need your orange one any more so you can let me have it, lol.


----------



## Illum

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



DM51 said:


> ... and then you won't need your orange one any more so you can let me have it, lol.


 
orange A2?!

Pics! I demand pics!:nana:


----------



## Kiessling

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

IIRC Don said the benefit of the big Turbo Head wasn't that huge, IIRC. It IS cool looking though.
Dito on the other head ... looks like a copycat somehow. 

bernie


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Kiessling said:


> Dito on the other head ... looks like a copycat somehow.
> 
> bernie



Phew, not just me then. I can't quite explain it.

Solscud, could you post a photo of the other side of your PKEF? I'm curious to see if they still have the PK logo on the side.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Stillphoto

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Yeah even if it doesn't provide that much of a benefit, I really like the way the slender A2 body blooms out to that big lens. The other head, with the gradual transition, looks cool, but as has been said, looks a bit "import-ish"


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Yeah the PK logo is there, but I can take pics jsut for fun haha.


----------



## souptree

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



DM51 said:


> ... and then you won't need your orange one any more so you can let me have it, lol.



I'll make you a deal. You find me my turbo A2 and I will let you have my orange A2. :kiss:



Illum_the_nation said:


> orange A2?!
> 
> Pics! I demand pics!:nana:



You can read about the orange A2 here. There are also comparison pics with my red/yellow McGizmo LunaSol (LunaSoup) here.


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

And here I was thinking it was an orange anodised A2... 
...that I would need to start killing people in order to acquire.
As it is, it's merely orange LEDs. :devil:


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Should I ask? Oh well....

What are the benefits of using orange LEDs?


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Tempest UK said:


> Solscud, could you post a photo of the other side of your PKEF? I'm curious to see if they still have the PK logo on the side.
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest




Ask, and you shall receive.


----------



## souptree

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Size15's said:


> And here I was thinking it was an orange anodised A2...
> ...that I would need to start killing people in order to acquire.
> As it is, it's merely orange LEDs. :devil:



Yep, some of us are more interested in what our lights look like when it's dark than what they look like at noon on a shelf. 



Monocrom said:


> Should I ask? Oh well....
> 
> What are the benefits of using orange LEDs?



Dare I say read the threads I linked to? :nana: Nah, I wouldn't stoop to that. :wave:

Briefly, I do a lot of night hiking and orange allows me to retain night vision almost as well as red does, while providing MUCH better trail illumination than red. I have hiked sunset to sunrise with those orange LEDs quite a few times and there is no hint of the eyestrain I experienced after hours on end of straining to see the trail using red LEDs. IMO orange is the superior color for compromising between the needs of long term usage, night vision protection and utility.


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Do you know what green leds are supposed to be used for?


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Great photos, solscud  Thanks.

I haven't tried it myself but I have heard that green LEDs are good for map reading. I know red LEDs are absolutely useless for this but I don't have a green alternative to experiment with :sigh:

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I could use some of that good ol UK knowledge.

What is the Turbo Kroma in the middle that says 8K on it? How does it differ from my PKEF Turbo K2?

(pic belongs to blahblahblah)


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Just looks like another PKEF, the "8K" is the Kelvin/temperature rating. Some were 5K, some were 8K.

That's quite a collection he has there.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## dano

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I have an original 1st generation Hellfire and a PKEF in terms of rare. I also have an original 6C with the original Duracell batteries!














-dan


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Looks like this. Look at all the goodies in this pic, from the 2002 catalog. like the blinged out M6 and M3


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Thanks to zx7dave I have finally confirmed that the M2-ST (Strider M2) did indeed come WITH a SW02 tailcap. According to the 2003 SF catalog, it says that the M2-ST is the ONLY handheld light that comes with the SW02 tailcap. The Strider M2 also comes with the std lock-out tailcap. So it came with two tailcaps.


----------



## mossyoak

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

dude I'm diggin PK's haircut


----------



## Bruce B

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Okay, so where do you get a SF Aviator with Orange LED's from? I so totally want one after seeing this one!


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Solscud007 said:


> Looks like this. Look at all the goodies in this pic, from the 2002 catalog. like the blinged out M6 and M3


I think I know the people those were given to...


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

This is an older topic but I finally uncorked the 12ZM. A couple of pictures.


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Only rare due to limited production and black HA on a C2. Matching serial numbers as on other knife/light combos.


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

ahh you beat me to it. Im working on getting my set as well. My plans are to get the set and a LU60A to make ALL BLK-HA M2 haha


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

You must post that when it's all together.:thumbsup:


----------



## Stillphoto

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Size15's said:


> I think I know the people those were given to...


 
I believe Tvord has the M6 right?


----------



## ampdude

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I didn't know the Emerson C2 was hard anodized black, I thought it was just type II black. You learn something new everyday..


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Yes we do, that's part of the fun of it all.


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

One more that was uncorked over the long weekend.


----------



## donn_

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

That's a gorgeous finish! I'd love to see that on an M6, or one of the other bigger lights.:twothumbs


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Thanks. I wonder if anyone has done that?


----------



## Illum

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

why are we all uncorking lights all of a sudden?


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Illum_the_nation said:


> why are we all uncorking lights all of a sudden?


 
I started a rumor that some vintage Surefire boxes contained rocks inside of them. I be evil. :devil:

What good is a rare Surefire if you never actually get to see it or touch it??

Too many Surefire collectors are _out of touch. :nana:_


----------



## Sgt. LED

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

The old Schrodinger's cat eh? :laughing:


----------



## DM51

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Sgt. LED said:


> The old Schrodinger's cat eh? :laughing:


Old? Until you open the box and examine the cat, it is neither old nor young.


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Actually I thought "Schrodinger's cat" posed the question "Is the cat dead or alive?". The premise is that there is a cat in a box but you cannot see into the box and the box is sound proof. There are no clues to the cat's dilemma. The only way to know the cat's fate is to open the box. So at that moment before the box is opened the cat can be both outcomes, Dead or Alive. bu i guess old and young can work as well.


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Depends on how long you take to make up your mind what to do...
If you take too long, the cat could have been alive but died of old age / starvation.
Of course if you take too long and the cat is dead then it would start to smell...


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I think that was adressed. The box is air tight


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Then the cat would run out of air and die before it starved...
Better to decided sooner rather than later then isn't it.


----------



## gswitter

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Solscud007 said:


> Actually I thought "Schrodinger's cat" posed the question "Is the cat dead or alive?". The premise is that there is a cat in a box but you cannot see into the box and the box is sound proof. There are no clues to the cat's dilemma. The only way to know the cat's fate is to open the box. So at that moment before the box is opened the cat can be both outcomes, Dead or Alive. bu i guess old and young can work as well.


As I recall, Schrodinger's problem dictated that testing the system (opening the box) always produced the same result (killed the cat), so the state of the system prior to testing it was unknowable.

I'll bet that C2-CJ was really lime-green before willrx opened it.


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Now that was funny.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



willrx said:


> Now that was funny.


 
Not for the cat.


----------



## leukos

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Not so rare, but here is my collection of A2's, all square bodied, all aviatrixed, all strion modded, and with glow powder behind the LEDs and trits in the clips: amber, red, white, and green.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



leukos said:


> Not so rare, but here is my collection of A2's, all square bodied, all aviatrixed, all strion modded, and with glow powder behind the LEDs and trits in the clips: amber, red, white, and green.


 



Do the Trits match the LED's?

Nice lights!!!:twothumbs


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Very nice. Be proud.:twothumbs


----------



## donn_

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

My collection of older TurboHeads continues to grow:


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

There we go! Keep 'em coming.:thumbsup:


----------



## csshih

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Monocrom said:


> I started a rumor that some vintage Surefire boxes contained rocks inside of them. I be evil. :devil:
> 
> What good is a rare Surefire if you never actually get to see it or touch it??
> 
> Too many Surefire collectors are _out of touch. :nana:_



OH SNAP! 

well, then again, I have no surefire boxes.
I must be lucky!


----------



## leukos

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



DaFABRICATA said:


> Do the Trits match the LED's?


 
That would be an interesting idea, all the trits are white for now.


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Donn,
That's very impressive. My 'Classic' collection does not extend that far!
Looks like you're missing the T-62 "Threaded Rim" TurboHead though?


----------



## donn_

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Size15's said:


> Donn,
> That's very impressive. My 'Classic' collection does not extend that far!
> Looks like you're missing the T-62 "Threaded Rim" TurboHead though?



Not for lack of looking! I have your comparison photos bookmarked, and gaze at them frequently.


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

OK so I was browsing around Surefire Korea's website and saw this interesting variant of the PK Kroma body. If you look closely, it says "PK Prototype" not just "PK"







Here is a better picture.


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Solscud007 said:


> OK so I was browsing around Surefire Korea's website and saw this interesting variant of the PK Kroma body. If you look closely, it says "PF Prototype" not just "PK"


It doesn't say "PF". You are misreading "PK" of his monogram/logo.


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Size15's said:


> It doesn't say "PF". You are misreading "PK" of his monogram/logo.




whoops that was an error in typing. Not an error in reading haha. Also if you look closely at the tactical-photos picture, you can see that the machine work on the "PK Prototype" light is a little more aggressive in the channel for the text. It almost looks like it was ground flat, wheras my PKEF and std kroma are still round.


----------



## MorpheusT1

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

*Rare:*
Surefire Centurion C2-CJ aquired thanks to *tx101*













*Unusual:*
Surefire Z2-Combatlight Modified with a Jetbeam Bezel.


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Cool hat, too 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## MorpheusT1

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Thanks 




Its nice 

Just wish i hadnt worn it,it has the PK`s signature under the cap but it is almost gone due to wear...
I need to fill it up with a sharpie or something...lol.



I wonder how many C2-CJ & E2E-CJ were made....

Benny


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



MorpheusT1 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Its nice



How long have you had it for? I'd love something like that 



> I wonder how many C2-CJ & E2E-CJ were made....



Not a clue to be honest, but a fair few seem to have come into the hands of CPF members lately.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## MorpheusT1

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Ive had the hat for 2 or 3 years.
Got it from PK with a Christmas card and some catalogs.


Ive had one other like it without the Signature under the brim,but i sold it with one of my Surefire Porcupines...


----------



## seale_navy

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

just curious.. where do u guys buy all this surefire with paul kim engraving on it though? they sell it on surefire website?


----------



## MorpheusT1

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Usually on the forums,

They rarely come up for sale through dealers,exept for the Kroma Milspec who had the PK engraving when they first were released.

Surefire Korea + some of the Asian Dealers is known to get special Surefires directly from Surefire.

Usually when we get our hands on some they are second hand or sold via a friend with connections.


----------



## seale_navy

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

ohh i see.. i like the camo C2.. and the surefire 6P with like the american flag colour..


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



seale_navy said:


> ohh i see.. i like the camo C2.. and the surefire 6P with like the american flag colour..



The 6P Patriotic Spirit was actually widely available through US retailers for quite a while, for the same price as a regular 6P. In fact, 2 versions were made - one back when they were still made under the Laser Products name with a round body/bezel and the more recent version.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## seale_navy

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Tempest UK said:


> The 6P Patriotic Spirit was actually widely available through US retailers for quite a while, for the same price as a regular 6P. In fact, 2 versions were made - one back when they were still made under the Laser Products name with a round body/bezel and the more recent version.
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


 
ohh i just ask u in another thread haha.. anyway, do u know where can i get it now?


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

eBay and the Marketplace are probably your best bets now. It wasn't _too_ long ago that they were being sold through the regular channels, so you might find one still in stock somewhere. Worth a google.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Tempest UK said:


> eBay and the Marketplace are probably your best bets now. It wasn't _too_ long ago that they were being sold through the regular channels, so you might find one still in stock somewhere. Worth a google.
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest




Yep, I bought mine at a local gun store at retail price not too long ago. Liek two months ago?


----------



## seale_navy

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

alright then.. thanks guys..


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

My most recent RARE Surefire.

L1 HA-BK


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Very nice  You had been looking for a part to finish it off for ages hadn't you?

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Tempest,
I had!

Thankfully I was able to obtain the missing link..:laughing:

It's a thing of beauty! 

L1 HA-BK


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Yes it is, and so is your photography.:thumbsup:


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Tim you have too many goodies and hookups. you need to learn to share haha. Very nice. I was just looking at the old posts and saw your incomplete HA-BK L1. It is nice to get things completed. 

I had a rather serdipitous moment with some old Macross toys that I collect. I had gotten some armor that was incomplete. Over the course of a year and more I picked up some more sets of armor. they too were incomplete but they just happen to have the right pieces I was missing. To complete three whole sets and no extra pieces left over. nice and tidy.


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Well here is my latest. Early SF Centurion HA.














Notice that it doesnt have the third flat.


----------



## toby_pra

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Uhhh i like the strider collection...:wave:


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Thanks to DaFAB,

I converted my PKEF Turbo Kroma C into a DARPA DEF3C. Luckily the DARPA body matches my PKEF head. 

My PKEF is the "C" model with blue/IR/white leds. 

The DARPA body actually labels the model DEF3C. DEF3 stands for the Turbo kroma DARPA. and of course C is for the same head as my PKEF.













One interesting thing is that the std Kroma tailcap doesnt work. My PKEF tailcap is the same as my std kroma. But there are slight differences in lengths in the body that make the tailcap not fuction. It intermittently works and when i tighten the tailcap, it only lights up the low leds. 

Anyway I called Surefire and told them I bought a DARPA DEF3C and that Im having issues with the tailcap. 

So they are sending me a new one FOR THE DARPA LIGHT!!!!!! According to Greg at SF tech support 15650-21 is the part number for DARPA tailcaps.

I got my fingers crossed, we shall see what comes in the mail.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

NICE!!!:naughty:
Glad to hear ya got it! 
Thats strange about the tailcap.
Gotta love Surefire Customer Service!:thumbsup:
Keep us updated about the new tailcap.

I'm looking forward to having a PK body!! :twothumbs

Might wanna go edit the threads that say I need to share..eh?...


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



DaFABRICATA said:


> Might wanna go edit the threads that say I need to share..eh?...




hehe that was merely jesting, a joke haha. thanks again Tim.


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Don't forget about these:


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

A rare 12B would be in *Green*... :naughty:


----------



## Guy's Dropper

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Willrx, what is that?:duh2:


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Green, got it-I'll look around for one.

The 12B, as I understand, was invented to aid Surefire's battery sales before they had their own line. It is an emergency battery box if you will-with a small bulb that runs off two of the cells. The BN01 bulb is ~3 lumens and runs for roughly 8 hours off two cells. The unit is also useful for draining the last bit of juice from used cr123a's. There is more to the story but I believe that is the basics.


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



willrx said:


> Green, got it-I'll look around for one.
> 
> The 12B, as I understand, was invented to aid Surefire's battery sales before they had their own line. It is an emergency battery box if you will-with a small bulb that runs off two of the cells. The BN01 bulb is ~3 lumens and runs for roughly 8 hours off two cells. The unit is also useful for draining the last bit of juice from used cr123a's. There is more to the story but I believe that is the basics.


Since I have the only green 12B ever made you'd best start looking through my photos!

As for why the 12B was made - it was made because Duracell DL123A batteries were very expensive when purchased separately. However, in a device a manufacturer could effectively sell them far more cheaply. So SureFire designed and patented the carrier as a OEM source of DL123A's.

Whilst people can be of the opinion that SureFire is out to make loads of money from battery sales, the reality is that SureFire have always passed on the best possible savings to their customers - either through inventions such as the 12B, or by bulk purchasing and own-labelling their SF123A batteries. The provide these effectively at cost taking a markup only for the costs of boxing them up and that sort of thing. If you purchase them by the pallet unboxed in stacks of trays they can be even cheaper as they pretty much come straight from the battery factory like that.

Al


----------



## sween1911

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Size15's said:


> ...SureFire have always passed on the best possible savings to their customers...



I think one of the best possible things they've done to spark interest in their products is to provide lower cost CR123's. The second set of batteries I put through my G2 (after the included ones were dead) cost me $15USD because I had to buy them from the camera rack in a department store.


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Al,
Thanks ever so much for the explanation of the 12B history. I'll check out your photos too.


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Size15's said:


> Since I have the only green 12B ever made you'd best start looking through my photos!



Rare SureFire ownage. 

Should be more sought after than a purple A2, then 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## FredericoFreire

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

There are any KL bezels with PK signature other than the KL1?


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



FredericoFreire said:


> There are any KL bezels with PK signature other than the KL1?


I'm pretty sure I have a KL3 and a KL5 with his logo. Perhaps even a KL6. If I get the chance I'll have a hunt and see.


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Well of course the KL6 from the L6 Porcupine has the PK logo. But Al are you saying you have a std KL6 with PK logo?


----------



## aioria

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Solscud007 said:


> Well here is my latest. Early SF Centurion HA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice that it doesnt have the third flat.


Nice! C2 old style.


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



aioria said:


> Nice! C2 old style.


That actually looks like an old (original) M2. The M2 started life as what the C2 is now. The Shock Isolated Bezel was added later. I have one of these original M2's with the curved underbody...

I have a L6-PP with PK's logo on the KL6-PP. I may also have a KL6 with PK's logo. I have a few kicking about. Not sure without checking


----------



## Illum

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Size15's said:


> Since I have the only green 12B ever made you'd best start looking through my photos!




freshly from Al's site :bump:


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Size15's said:


> That actually looks like an old (original) M2. The M2 started life as what the C2 is now. The Shock Isolated Bezel was added later. I have one of these original M2's with the curved underbody...
> 
> I have a L6-PP with PK's logo on the KL6-PP. I may also have a KL6 with PK's logo. I have a few kicking about. Not sure without checking





Do you have pics of the old M2?


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I'm pretty certain it looks exactly like your C2. It's very dark anodised, almost brown.


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Thanks for the picture of the green 12B. Would it be proper to post the website-or PM? I actually didn't know where to look.:thinking:


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



willrx said:


> Thanks for the picture of the green 12B. Would it be proper to post the website-or PM? I actually didn't know where to look.:thinking:




here you go will, just need to do a little digging.

http://www.pk-e.com/Size15/Al.html


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Size15's said:


> I'm pretty certain it looks exactly like your C2. It's very dark anodised, almost brown.




Im gonna take a guess and say that the second body from the left is the one you are talking about.








Hey Al, what body is this one? the one above your M2?
http://www.pk-e.com/Size15/images1/Al-pkProtos.jpg

Ok here it is. After looking thru all those pics I found a pic of the etching. looks just like mine. "Centurion"
http://www.pk-e.com/Size15/images1/SureFire A2 M2-A19-HA 64.jpg


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

You can hotlink that image from pk-e but please ask permission before hotlinking images from PK's site again 

Yes, that's my original M2:




Although I don't believe I found the original LOTC... As you can see by the photos above (which are years old), I have a few SureFire things all over the place.

With regards to the body in the above photo. It's a proto-type Millennium Series Universal WeaponLight Universal CombatGrip Body that I call the MZ90 (rather than the MH90)
H for Housing, Z for CombatGrip

I have two and there are another couple kicking about as well.

As for my website - it's broken but the photos can be manually found.
http://www.littlefresher.co.uk/torch/photos/Pxx.jpg where xx.jpg or xxx.jpg is the number of a photo that more or less go from about 20 to 300 I think.


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Solscud007 said:


> Ok here it is. After looking thru all those pics I found a pic of the etching. looks just like mine. "Centurion"
> http://www.pk-e.com/Size15/images1/SureFire A2 M2-A19-HA 64.jpg


Actually, the body in the photo:




is different to my originl M2. The body in the photo, with it's gold ring is an very old one-off proto-type that PK has request I never show the otherside of. Of course if I say it's not interesting or worth getting excited about nobody would believe me, but believe me, I couldn't tell you whether it was an early concept of rechargeable, regulated incandescent but it isn't. In fact it's nothing of the sort.

Notice the A19-HA proto-type. One of only a few SureFire ever made...


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Thanks for all the great info and pics Size15's!!:thumbsup::wave:

The MZ90 is SWEEEEET looking and that M2 is Beautiful!!..oo:..

I have one of the A19-HA's.
I bought a complete M-series light collection from a guy locally and he gave me an entire EXTRA bag of misc. Surefire stuff including 3 nitrolon handgun weaponlights, a 3P, the A19-HA and a bunch of other goodies I can't remember!!! I couldn't believe it!

Keep the pics coming guys!

Hopefully soon I'll have a few more to share...:devil:


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



DaFABRICATA said:


> Thanks for all the great info and pics Size15's!!:thumbsup::wave:
> 
> The MZ90 is SWEEEEET looking and that M2 is Beautiful!!..oo:..
> 
> I have one of the A19-HA's.
> I bought a complete M-series light collection from a guy locally and he gave me an entire EXTRA bag of misc. Surefire stuff including 3 nitrolon handgun weaponlights, a 3P, the A19-HA and a bunch of other goodies I can't remember!!! I couldn't believe it!
> 
> Keep the pics coming guys!
> 
> Hopefully soon I'll have a few more to share...:devil:




Damn Tim, you always seem to ge the cool stuff. Why is it that there is a swirling vortex of Surefire stuff converging where you are? and I live in a Surefire deadzone? haha

If you want to sell one of those Nitrolon weaponlights let me know. Im looking for one.


----------



## greenLED

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



DaFABRICATA said:


> I bought a complete M-series light collection from a guy locally and he gave me an entire EXTRA bag of misc. ...


I keep dreaming of finding a table full of SF lights at a garage sale or something!!


----------



## Stillphoto

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



greenLED said:


> I keep dreaming of finding a table full of SF lights at a garage sale or something!!


 
That's funny, I keep having the same dreams too!


----------



## loszabo

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Stillphoto said:


> That's funny, I keep having the same dreams too!





I was lucky two times now: one friend gave me his old SureFire 6P and then later I received an old 6Z from another buddy. Both very old (LASER DEVICES) and even with original Laser Devices batteries/lamp assemblies included!

So, we can all assume that there are many hidden gems out there!


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

.
6P Tailcap with <<OFF ON>> laser engraving
and Dimple in the knerling
on Black HA 6P Body...

I may _eventually_ post what is engraved on the top...maybe..:nana:

Don't bother asking..sorry..


----------



## naked2

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Well, I don't know if it's _rare, _or_ unusual_, probably neither, but I'll tell you anyways, then I have questions about it.

It's a E2 Executive, round body, twisty non LOTC, round head with teardrops and detachable clip, very light natural HAIII, serial number- A03970.

1. I know nothing about collecting, but that serial number _seems _low (to me), is it?
2. Can the polycarbonate lens be replaced? I see no way of removing it, and if it can't, can it be polished?

Any answers would be appreciated!
Thanks, Tony


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



DaFABRICATA said:


> .
> 6P Tailcap with <<OFF ON>> laser engraving
> and Dimple in the knerling
> on Black HA 6P Body...




That's rather weird...can't say I've ever felt the need to have my tailcaps marked like that before 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Tempest UK said:


> That's rather weird...can't say I've ever felt the need to have my tailcaps marked like that before
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


 



Yes, I agree.
However, I am very glad that I was able to get this.


----------



## Kiessling

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



> I may _eventually_ post what is engraved on the top...maybe..:nana:


That's an easy one, it says:

"Look at the tailcap how to turn flashlight on"

It is made for those who used Maglites all their lives and are a bit challenged now. Special Edition "Helping You to be Tacticool".


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



loszabo said:


> I was lucky two times now: one friend gave me his old SureFire 6P and then later I received an old 6Z from another buddy. Both very old (LASER DEVICES) and even with original Laser Devices batteries/lamp assemblies included!
> 
> So, we can all assume that there are many hidden gems out there!


You must mean Laser Products.
Laser Devices is a completely different business.

As for "Laser Products" branded batteries - that would be great to see a photo of because I've never heard of those. Prior to SureFire's own-branded SF123A batteries they used Duracell DL123A batteries.

I've not seen Laser Devices branded batteries either but I've not been looking either.


----------



## loszabo

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Size15's said:


> You must mean Laser Products.
> Laser Devices is a completely different business.
> 
> As for "Laser Products" branded batteries - that would be great to see a photo of because I've never heard of those. Prior to SureFire's own-branded SF123A batteries they used Duracell DL123A batteries.
> 
> I've not seen Laser Devices branded batteries either but I've not been looking either.



Yeah sorry, Laser Products!!! 

Indeed, these are Duracell batteries, but wrapped in plastic... Photo to follow later.


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



loszabo said:


> Yeah sorry, Laser Products!!!
> 
> Indeed, these are Duracell batteries, but wrapped in plastic... Photo to follow later.


The DL223AC (later SF223AC), two battery shock isolated battery stick for heavy recoil applications such as some handgun and shotgun WeaponLights.
Also SF323AC and SF423AC three and four battery sticks respectively


----------



## Kiessling

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Are the 2x123 battery sticks available somewhere? I like that idea.


----------



## naked2

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Titanium single cells, 2 cell sticks, and 3 cell sticks are available here.

BTW, can anybody help with the questions below?


naked2 said:


> It's a E2 Executive, round body, twisty non LOTC, round head with teardrops and detachable clip, very light natural HAIII, serial number- A03970.
> 
> 1. I know nothing about collecting, but that serial number _seems _low (to me), is it?
> 2. Can the polycarbonate lens be replaced? I see no way of removing it, and if it can't, can it be polished?
> 
> Any answers would be appreciated!
> Thanks, Tony


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



naked2 said:


> Well, I don't know if it's _rare, _or_ unusual_, probably neither, but I'll tell you anyways, then I have questions about it.
> 
> It's a E2 Executive, round body, twisty non LOTC, round head with teardrops and detachable clip, very light natural HAIII, serial number- A03970.
> 
> 1. I know nothing about collecting, but that serial number _seems _low (to me), is it?
> 2. Can the polycarbonate lens be replaced? I see no way of removing it, and if it can't, can it be polished?
> 
> Any answers would be appreciated!
> Thanks, Tony


Tony,
Photos would really help. I'm not sure how light is light type III Hard Anodised. This could be interesting to such a person wanting a variety of HA finishes from SureFire... (I guess)
It sounds like a normal E2-HA. Sorry, IMHO the serial number doesn't seem that impressively low. I'd consider low hundreds and below to be low. Perhaps others will have a different opinions?
The Lexan window is not designed to be user replaced.
I don't know how one would go about polishing it. A question for a different thread I think.


----------



## naked2

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Thanks for the quick reply.


Size15's said:


> Tony,
> Photos would really help. I'm not sure how light is light type III Hard Anodised. This could be interesting to such a person wanting a variety of HA finishes from SureFire... (I guess)


I'm "photographically challenged"; I guess there's no time like the present to learn! 


Size15's said:


> It sounds like a normal E2-HA. Sorry, IMHO the serial number doesn't seem that impressively low. I'd consider low hundreds and below to be low.


Yeah, that's what I figured ; one could hope, though! The "A0" is what got me wondering, and having 3970 out of apossible 99999 is what got me hopin'! Question though, if they get to A99999, do they start over at B00001? Or is there no rhyme or reason to the numbering system?


Size15's said:


> The Lexan window is not designed to be user replaced.


How the hell do they get it in there in the manufacturing process?


Size15's said:


> I don't know how one would go about polishing it. A question for a different thread I think.


I love the light, and have recently resurrected it with a LF EO-E1R LA and 17670, but the artifacts in its normally beautiful beam due to all the scratches are *HORRIBLE*!

I'll start a thread posing the polishing question; thanks for the suggestion.

Tony


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



naked2 said:


> The "A0" is what got me wondering, and having 3970 out of apossible 99999 is what got me hopin'! Question though, if they get to A99999, do they start over at B00001? Or is there no rhyme or reason to the numbering system?


SureFire would have (and likely did) added another digit. So from A99999 to A100000.
"B" was used for a short while whilst SureFire moved their product facilities to a new larger building and were running production out of both during a transition. That way they didn't need to coordinate the laser etching process.
SureFire have also used other letters and such for special runs. I have two lights with an "X" at the end of the serial number. Some of the DARPA DEF serials were special too.



naked2 said:


> How the hell do they get it in there in the manufacturing process?


Lexan windows were push-in snap-fit back then.


----------



## naked2

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Size15's said:


> Lexan windows were push-in snap-fit back then.


Wow, it's amazing they could install them that way without scratching them.


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

M6 Magnumtlight. There are at least two more of these here on CPF. Wanted to share #A00177:


----------



## Sgt. LED

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I'd love to have that reflector in my M6, must throw better than today's crop.


----------



## Kiessling

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Press-fitted lexan window?
bernie


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Yep - snap-in press-fit Lexan window. Old-style TailCap. Low serial number. MagnumTlight! - Classic M6.


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Another thing I noticed was the MN21 is not frosted.


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



willrx said:


> Another thing I noticed was the MN21 is not frosted.


I have one of these too - very N62-like


----------



## tx101

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



willrx said:


> M6 Magnumtlight. There are at least two more of these here on CPF. Wanted to share #A00177:



Did your M6 come all the way from Scotland ???


----------



## Justin Case

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I have no direct experience with this Novus plastic polish product, but this link seems to suggest that it works for Lexan:

http://www.pcdesignlab.com/smf/index.php?topic=117.0

However, in Googling around, I am not clear if Novus 3 should be used for Lexan. It appears to me that only Novus 1 and 2 should be used with Lexan.

I have many old SF C-series bezels with scratched, dinged, hazy, or otherwise less-than-clear Lexan windows. What is the procedure to replace these windows using the Z17 replacement kit? Tips on punching out the old window? I assume you snap in the new window from the outside of the bezel? Does the window have an outer surface vs inner surface or are both sides the same?


----------



## naked2

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Size15's said:


> Tony,
> Photos would really help. I'm not sure how light is light type III Hard Anodised. This could be interesting to such a person wanting a variety of HA finishes from SureFire... (I guess)







Mine looks exactly like this one except my clip has no lanyard attachment point. This picture is courtesy of ampdude, and he values it at $120, so I guess that's a little better than the $69.95 I paid for it new.


----------



## naked2

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Justin Case said:


> I have no direct experience with this Novus plastic polish product, but this link seems to suggest that it works for Lexan


My wife and I used to own a tanning salon, and I had forgotten about the Novus products until you mentioned them. They were the only brand that the manufacturer recommended for polishing scratches out of the "acrylics", which I believe Lexan is a brand name of?

At any rate, I think we might still have a set of either 1 and 2, or 2 and 3, I'll have to look in the garage, and read the instructions on the bottles.

Thanks for reminding me.

Tony


----------



## Justin Case

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Acrylic -- poly methyl methacrylate (PMMA), also known as Plexiglas
Lexan -- polycarbonate


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Meguiar's PlastX http://www.meguiarsdirect.com/product_detail.asp?T1=MEG+G12310 may be an option. I have not used it on a flashlight though-yet.


----------



## greenLED

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I've used Flitz to polish acrylic (LED optics) - works well.


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



naked2 said:


> Mine looks exactly like this one except my clip has no lanyard attachment point. This picture is courtesy of ampdude, and he values it at $120, so I guess that's a little better than the $69.95 I paid for it new.


SureFire's type III anodisation has changed over time. Sometimes dark and brown, other times lighter as shown. Depends on the specifics of the alloy, processing etc. I'm not sure there's much to be read into different shades.
The clip's lanyard attachment point was added shortly after the E-Series was introduced so if your one doesn't have it, it is an early example...


----------



## pobox1475

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Like new condition 9N I got to illuminate address while delivering pizzas 15 years ago. It was more than adequate in that application :thumbsup:.


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Very nice. 15 years ago, wow-an heirloom by flashlight standards. I didn't know those have a low beam.


----------



## pobox1475

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



> I didn't know those have a low beam.


 Yep, . Came in handy. I could read paperwork in vehicle and then blast out the window.


----------



## Stillphoto

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Latest version M2 head, Black HAIII -





Ok so its not all that rare, but pictures of this latest LU60A seem to be few and far between. Figured I'd whip up a few quick shots with the ol G9.

I guess since this is a Surefire thread, the following is sort of the red headed stepchild of the bunch:






(No offense to red heads and stepchildren was meant by that of course!).


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Stillphoto said:


>


 


Oh! I can just picture the expression on Al's face when he sees that. He gonna hate you for creating that abomination. 

_(Just kidding). _


----------



## Stillphoto

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Monocrom said:


> Oh! I can just picture the expression on Al's face when he sees that. He gonna hate you for creating that abomination.
> 
> _(Just kidding). _


 

Well if the picture dissapears and says deleted for obscene content, we'll know!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Stillphoto said:


> Well if the picture disappears and says deleted for obscene content, we'll know!


 


I'm laughing so hard I can barely breath and have started coughing!

And it's just a pic of a Surefire head on a Streamlight body. It's the funniest thing I've seen on CPF in months! ..... And I don't know why!


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

:shakehead


----------



## donn_

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I like that new LU60. The E2C adapter part of it looks like the Vital Gear E2C.

Did you order it direct from SF?


----------



## Stillphoto

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I stopped by SF and picked it up.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Stillphoto said:


> I stopped by SF and picked it up.


 
oo:

I wish I lived that close to Surefire. :sigh:


----------



## donn_

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

It's a good thing I _*don't*_ live close to Surefire!


----------



## naked2

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Amen! Though I'm not that far, I'll justify staying away with the excuse of gas prices; oh!, wait!, they're down again!, so it's the SoCal traffic keeping me away! Yeah, that's it!


----------



## gswitter

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



donn_ said:


> I like that new LU60. The E2C adapter part of it looks like the Vital Gear E2C.


I've got a previous generation LU60A, and it includes the same E2C. It _is_ very similar to the Vital Gear piece - the design is almost identical, but the flares on the VG are a little taller/wider.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

This just came in the mail today!!

Apparantly Surefire DID make a E-series adaptable X200 when they first came out. NOTICE: LOW SN# 00217
The desciption said 60 Lumens of blinding LED light, but I knew the E2D Bezel was Incan. I purchased it in hopes that I would be getting something "Strange & Unusual" ond Man Did I Ever!!

Now to offer the one I modded for sale!


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I've never seen that particular example before. If it was modified by SureFire; then it's a rare thing indeed to get one of their proto-types.

I have a lower serial number X200.

I have to wonder whether it was modified after being purchased? Do did get it directly from SureFire?

Al


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Size15's said:


> I've never seen that particular example before. If it was modified by SureFire; then it's a rare thing indeed to get one of their proto-types.
> 
> I have a lower serial number X200.
> 
> I have to wonder whether it was modified after being purchased? Do did get it directly from SureFire?
> 
> Al


 

Hi Al, :wave:

I was hoping you would stop by with some input.

I bought it on eBay and it appears to be a true Surefire Product.
The machining is excellent and looks to be a screw-in insert.

Maybe it is a Prototype..

I'm just glad it turned out to be what it appeared to be!


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

It is a SureFire product - then why is this the only example, and the collar isn't chemfilmed or anodised which makes me suspicious.
It could be a genuine SureFire constructed proto-type, but I doubt it.
More likely, IMHO, it was modified afterwards.
Perhaps more photos from different angles, with the adapter removed if possible please?


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

So far I haven't been able to get it apart.

When I get some time to take the heatgun to it, I will try again and post pics.

If it was done by someone other than surefire, they did an amazing job!

Maybe ask PK next time you see him if you remember..


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



DaFABRICATA said:


> Maybe ask PK next time you see him if you remember..


Does it have to wait until I see PK again or could I ask him if I speak with him, if I remember that is!


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Size15's said:


> Does it have to wait until I see PK again or could I ask him if I speak with him, if I remember that is!


 


any form, of communication would be fine..


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Dang Tim, you get all the goody toys. hey if you are gonna sell a X series pistol light. think of me first I need one.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I spoke with the previous owner today.
He stated that he bought it used from someone. He had no idea that it was different from other X200's 
He stated that this was the X200 model and not the X200A or X200B. I've had several X200A pass through my hands and I don't remember one with X200A laser engraved on it. X200 is all I ever saw on them.
He also said he had sent lead downrange with the bulb and said it was still the original bulb that it came with. No problems at all. I personally would rather use and LED because there is no shock isolation on the E-series, but interesting info non the less.

Even though there is only about 3/8" difference between my modded X200 and the one I just purchased, that 3/8" LESS make the new one look much cooler when the bezel is screwed on. Even using an E2DL head, it doesn't look too long.

Still wish I knew more about this particular light...


----------



## leukos

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Yeah, lack of shock isolation was one thing that crossed my mind when I saw that setup. Interesting though. :thumbsup:


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

OH MAN!!, I've been holding out long enough.

Here are some* VERY RARE TREASURES!!*

*N.A.S.A. -Discovery 3P*
(notice the ON/OFF symbol on the tailcap)













*W117 6 Volt Handgun Weaponlight*







*OLD M3 Body*







*E2e "United We Trust" 1 of 2....the other went to a certain New Yorker after 9-11*







*C2/M2 "Omega Force Teamster USA"*












*BLACK-HA SUREFIRE M2 MAGNUM LIGHT!!!*


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

OH!! BTW...This came today!!:devil:

Now I need to buy yet ANOTHER Pelican Case...


----------



## Stillphoto

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Well damn Dafab...I think you certainly raised the bar with those.

Can _anyone_ beat those rarities? Al?


----------



## MorpheusT1

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Dafab,


You suck:nana:



And thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

It takes a serious collector with excellent contacts to achieve a collection like that.
I am not a serious collector in the slightest. Except for coloured A2's I guess!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Stillphoto said:


> Can _anyone_ get beat those rarities? Al?


 
It would be a helluva thing if Al tracks down that other "United We Stand" E2E.


----------



## Team Member

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



DaFABRICATA said:


> OH MAN!!, I've been holding out long enough.
> 
> Here are some* VERY RARE TREASURES!!*




I´m speechless...

Where on earth do you get all this goodies????





btw, black M2 Magnum Light


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Team Member said:


> I´m speechless...
> 
> Where on earth do you get all these goodies????


 
I'm starting to think DaFAB works in Surefire's archive department. :lolsign:


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Team Member said:


> black M2 Magnum Light


I think it could be the lighting but it doesn't look as black as the black M2 (M6) proto-type I've got photos of...


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Words cannot express how much I want that M2 Magnum Light. Worthy of an orange C2? Who knows.

Serious contacts indeed.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Stillphoto

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

It would appear that Surefire must have some factory/employee sales (when I worked for Oakley, those sales were the best, and sometimes only way to get rare styles and colors).

Dafab must fly out just to be the first in line...sucks for the rest of the people haha.


----------



## Tachikoma

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Just speechless oo:
Now I expect a full photoshooting of the Hellfighter AND its future case


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Stillphoto said:


> It would appear that Surefire must have some factory/employee sales (when I worked for Oakley, those sales were the best, and sometimes only way to get rare styles and colors).
> 
> Dafab must fly out just to be the first in line...sucks for the rest of the people haha.


 


Crazy thing is, I have never met, nor know anyone that has worked or currently works at Surefire.
I just happened to get so insanely lucky and was in the right place at the right time. _Simple as that._

Well also the fact that I work _EXTREMELY HARD_ to contact people with lights I have interest in and _spend the time to track stuff down._






_Size15's.....The M2 Body is *definetly* black....unfortunately the Bezel and TC are not._

_Tempest.....Now why ya gotta go and say some stuff like that!!!:thinking::duh2::thinking::thinking:_


----------



## Kiessling

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*


Simply amazing.


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



DaFABRICATA said:


> _Tempest.....Now why ya gotta go and say some stuff like that!!!:thinking::duh2::thinking::thinking:_



hehe, well in all honesty I don't think I could let go of that C2 just yet. Got to have something to keep the purple A2 company. 



> I just happened to get so insanely lucky and was in the right place at the right time. _Simple as that._
> 
> Well also the fact that I work _EXTREMELY HARD_ to contact people with lights I have interest in and _spend the time to track stuff down._



And the hard work has paid off!

I really wouldn't know where to start searching for such things or who to start contacting. Especially not outside of CPF. Although my first port of call will now be you, of course :nana:

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## seale_navy

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

hello..

i just wanna ask, not too long ago, I saw a thread here where people post pics of all black colour surefire. I was wondering whether those black surefire rare now? cause I dont see surefire selling it anymore.

Like a black e2e or black e1e.. are these torch rare?


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



seale_navy said:


> hello..
> 
> i just wanna ask, not too long ago, I saw a thread here where people post pics of all black colour surefire. I was wondering whether those black surefire rare now? cause I dont see surefire selling it anymore.
> 
> Like a black e2e or black e1e.. are these torch rare?


 


No, The Black E2e and E1e are not rare....cool looking yes!
You were the last to respond to the thread...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/83535&page=5


----------



## jtivat

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Here are some old and rare SureFires I have sold most but still own a few.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



jtivat said:


> Here are some old and rare SureFires I have sold most but still own a few.


 


PM sent with question!!!:wave:

AMAZING COLLECTION!!!


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Very impressive collection. I especially like the blue 6Ps, which I've been after for quite some time (see sig...) with no luck 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## pobox1475

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



> still own a few.


 oo: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Stillphoto

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Jtivat- Both of your green 3ps are what dreams are made of haha.

Hats off to all of your 6p variations as well.


----------



## jtivat

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Thanks guys.

To answer the PM's I have been getting I am not looking to sell any lights right now.


Some have asked who these were sold to. Some or most were sold here in the BST before the Marketplace, not sure if those files still exist or not to be searched. I do know arewethereyetdad bought a lot of them!

JT


----------



## seale_navy

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

to jtivat and other members...

As u know jitvat have an awesome collection of 3Ps. i didnt even know 3Ps existed till like in October when I was researching on what torch to buy..

Anyway, what is the silver torch? it seems like a porsche torch? this porsche torch is between the camo e2e and the american flag 6P.

I seen other member having the porsche torch as well before.. It has like a fenix design..


----------



## Illum

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Stillphoto said:


> Can _anyone_ beat those rarities? Al?



only Al knows, he of the many is the only one who has touched PK's desk


----------



## jtivat

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



seale_navy said:


> to jtivat and other members...
> 
> As u know jitvat have an awesome collection of 3Ps. i didnt even know 3Ps existed till like in October when I was researching on what torch to buy..
> 
> Anyway, what is the silver torch? it seems like a porsche torch? this porsche torch is between the camo e2e and the american flag 6P.
> 
> I seen other member having the porsche torch as well before.. It has like a fenix design..



Yes it is a Porsche light it used the same lamps as the E2 series lights.


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Illum_the_nation said:


> only Al knows, he of the many is the only one who has touched PK's desk


I find it amazing that people work to achieve such collections of rare SureFires. I can't hold a candle to them really.

As for touching PK's desk(s)... It was an amazing experience all those years ago.

Here's a photo of PK's desk the last time I touched it:


----------



## Illum

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

:lolsign: PK has a photon on his keys?

That oughta be the next trend

if you ever talk to PK, tell him I'll pay for his eraser crumbs if he includes a certificate 

the secrets of surefire hidden forever, graphite hidden in rubber...its still hard to believe, to me anyway, that everything we know in existence of surefire's lights since 2003, when Paul Y. Kim rose from the New Product Development Manager to Vice President of Engineering came from his clipboard.
pics of the brainbug that servers surefires pioneering innovations!


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Illum_the_nation said:


> :lolsign: PK has a photon on his keys?
> 
> That oughta be the next trend
> 
> if you ever talk to PK, tell him I'll pay for his eraser crumbs if he includes a certificate
> 
> the secrets of surefire hidden forever, graphite hidden in rubber


Of course the Photons are on my keys; the Porsche key is on PK's.


----------



## seale_navy

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



jtivat said:


> Yes it is a Porsche light it used the same lamps as the E2 series lights.


 so is that porshce light a surefire light or just some random light?


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



seale_navy said:


> so is that porshce light a surefire light or just some random light?


It is a SureFire light that SureFire designed for Porsche based on the E-Series.


----------



## jtivat

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Size15's said:


> I find it amazing that people work to achieve such collections of rare SureFires. I can't hold a candle to them really.



Come on Al, I have seen SureFire's in your collection that made me drool. As for number of lights, I owned well over 50 at one point and did not come close too you! :thumbsup:


----------



## KeyGrip

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Man, PK can be a sharp dresser when he's not wearing that shirt.


----------



## Sgt. LED

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Look at how PK attached his Titan to his keys! Interesting..........


----------



## Kiessling

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

PK is freaking handsome, yes 

And Al ... now that I know you have Photons, I find you handsome, too.



bernie


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

A couple more interesting finds..


Ummmmm...Mr President. 






Porsche Bezel





COLT 6P...old round body





Another <<OFF ON>> Engraved Tailcap


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

The goodies just keep on coming 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## jtivat

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Tempest UK said:


> The goodies just keep on coming
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest



Well here is some blue SureFire porn for you!
















The lights below were not mine. Someone had them at ShotShow I do not remember who maybe PK but not sure.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

jtivat, you should have warned me!!
I needed to have a kleenex ready!!
Off to change the undies...

Wanna come to the get-together this summer in lower michigan?:wave:

Link: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/220228


I would LOVE to see some of your lights!!


----------



## DM51

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

jtivat, that is an amazing line-up! 

I may have to reprimand you for using cruel & unusual punishment in torturing poor DaFABRICATA & Tempest_UK by posting these pics, lol


----------



## seale_navy

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

anyone have any information on the porsche torch?

like how many lumens is it? what series does it belong too? e series?


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



DM51 said:


> I may have to reprimand you for using cruel & unusual punishment in torturing poor DaFABRICATA & Tempest_UK by posting these pics, lol



It just ain't fair! 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



jtivat said:


> The lights below were not mine. Someone had them at ShotShow I do not remember who maybe PK but not sure.


I remember that! That was a great night.


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

So many great 6Ps...

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## jtivat

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



seale_navy said:


> anyone have any information on the porsche torch?
> 
> like how many lumens is it? what series does it belong too? e series?



This light was made by SureFire for the Porsche store and used the MN03 60 lumen lamp. The tail switch did not lock out which surprised me.


----------



## jtivat

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Tempest UK said:


> So many great 6Ps...
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest



This was one of my favorite 6 series and the only one I have ever seen, the color was called Champagne and the picture does not do it justice.


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I haven't seen this many 6P colors assembled before. Hat's off to you.:thumbsup: What time period was Surefire producing all of the colors? Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



jtivat said:


> This was one of my favorite 6 series and the only one I have ever seen, the color was called Champagne and the picture does not do it justice.



Looks great, I can imagine the kind of colour it would be "in the flesh".

Where did you get all of the various colours? 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## PCC

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



jtivat said:


> This was one of my favorite 6 series and the only one I have ever seen, the color was called Champagne and the picture does not do it justice.


Is that nickel plated? My buddy was telling me that his 6P was nickel plated. I'd have to ask him to show it to me so that I can take a picture of it one of these days.

When I saw the two blue 6Ps my immediate reaction was that you got the color balance all wrong and artificially made the picture blue. Been there, done that!


----------



## jtivat

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Tempest UK said:


> Looks great, I can imagine the kind of colour it would be "in the flesh".
> 
> Where did you get all of the various colours?
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest



Well I used to have a sig line like yours so I bought some here. Back when I was collecting you could find them on eBay. I also got too know a person at SF that was in CS he hooked me up with some of them.


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



jtivat said:


> This light was made by SureFire for the Porsche store and used the MN03 60 lumen lamp. The tail switch did not lock out which surprised me.


Given that it was based on the E-Series E2 rather than E2e (Elite) I'd not at all surprised that it has a non-LOTC, and from the looks of it, an E2-style push-in snap-fit Lexan window.


----------



## jtivat

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Size15's said:


> Given that it was based on the E-Series E2 rather than E2e (Elite) I'd not at all surprised that it has a non-LOTC, and from the looks of it, an E2-style push-in snap-fit Lexan window.



True I guess the part that surprised me was how much they where selling them for. I seem to remember they were going for around $220!oo:


----------



## jtivat

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Man reading this thread makes me miss these light and makes me want to start collecting again. But with three kids to feed now plus my diving the wife would put a stop to that real quick!:sigh:


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

A recent acquisition adding yet another view to a great set. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Jackal112203

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

jtivat, is that a red E1e? Do you have anymore pics or info on it? 

Most impressive collection BTW:thumbsup:


----------



## jtivat

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Jackal112203 said:


> jtivat, is that a red E1e? Do you have anymore pics or info on it?
> 
> Most impressive collection BTW:thumbsup:



This one?


----------



## nailbender

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Mine is nothing like all yours but here are few minus a few 6 series I know a bit dark can't even see the winelights

Dave







and this new one is why I need to sell a couple mags.


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



nailbender said:


>


Interesting. The TurboHead adapter collar is the current style.
Was it supplied with the TurboHead (looks to be a 2.5" SRTH rather than a 3" T-Series) ?
What Lamp Assembly are you running?
Al


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

nailbender,
Don't kid yourself, that is a very nice collection. We have to keep in mind most people don't have (1) Surefire. BTW, where is North *Carolia*? I know, everyone's a comedian.


----------



## nailbender

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Durn someone else ask me where that was and I just now got it DUH

the light is a SF  12PM/ZM light and it is built like that I just couldn't resist when I saw. 

Dave


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Dave,
It's not a 12ZM (CombatLight body). The body looks like a 12PM body. The TurboHead is the so-called SRTH and the adapter collar is from a KT1/KT2 TurboHead Kit. So it's almost an original 12PM.

There were two main versions of the 12PM - the first one with the T-62 TurboHead (so-called TRTH), and later with the SRTH.
Both came with the N62 Lamp Assembly. Black base, no etched markings. unfrosted bulb. Sucks the very life out of the very best batteries. Good for two three-minute constant-on burns if that floats your boat. I quickly realised the value of the M6 after spending entirely too much feeding my 12PM !!

Click to enbiggen...


----------



## donn_

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Finally! Thanks to DaFabricata, I have a USMC Surefire to send to my Chosin Reservoir Marine Veteran Pappy! :twothumbs











He's gonna be one surprised and tickled Leatherneck!


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

What a nice gift!


----------



## nailbender

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Hi Size15 

I appreciate you helping me get it straight. I knew it was a 12 something and quoted the seller, just knew it was a cool looking SF and had to have it.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



willrx said:


> A recent acquisition adding yet another view to a great set. Thanks for looking.





Damn will, Nice and low numbers beats my 0072 hands down haha.

was there a box for the Strider knife? what packaging did you get?


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Thanks for the compliment. I was happy to find any set-with any box. No separate box for the knife. Everything was in the white box pictured.


----------



## donn_

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

A nice set of Koa-bodied Surefires. 6P and 9PD.


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



willrx said:


> Thanks for the compliment. I was happy to find any set-with any box. No separate box for the knife. Everything was in the white box pictured.




Hey Will, take a look at my post for my Strider SF
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2641174&postcount=339

Look closely at the "SF" logo on the knife. Yours is a variant. I think maybe they made them like yours in early numbers. but I have no way of validating it. 

My knife has "Surefire" logo stamped on the knife.

Also my other M2-ST came in a box. check the last pic. My Strider SF/M2-ST set didnt come with any packaging as I bought it used.


May I ask how much you spent on your set?


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Very interesting indeed. We may need the help of someone the likes of Size15's. His ability to dig for information is amazing. It is also rumored that there were not enough Strider knives to match the number of Surefire lights that were numbered for this collaberation-500 or 1000? Might be a story there.


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



willrx said:


> Very interesting indeed. We may need the help of someone the likes of Size15's. His ability to dig for information is amazing. It is also rumored that there were not enough Strider knives to match the number of Surefire lights that were numbered for this collaberation-500 or 1000? Might be a story there.


I also heard there were basically two versions of the Strider set as noted here.
As for further details... I've no idea.
Perhaps asking questions on a Strider Knives forum could help?


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

hmm interesting. But to make a stamp change somewhere between 39 and 72? seems like will's may be on the rare side. regardless of low numbers. Im curious to know which numbers did they change the stamping.

I suspect that Strider made a short run for SF to look over and approve or disapprove.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

DAMN!
Now I need the knife to go with my light!

Probably never find that!


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Hey Will, take a look at the 2003 SF catalog. It has the article that mentions the emerson and strider on page 90. Or page 56 of the PDF file.

Also will can you take pics of the "M2 Centurion" side? Im curious if yours is like mine. The pic in the catalog has the older style:

Millenium Series
-------+------
M2 Centurion

BUT it has the Strider logo. Granted it is product shot photograph. But the emerson set is serial number 9. sadly I cant tell what number the catalog pic is.

Both my Strider M2s have the newer etching with paten numbers.


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



DaFABRICATA said:


> DAMN!
> Now I need the knife to go with my light!
> 
> Probably never find that!




Yeah I think it would FAR easier to find a matching set. then a matching knife to your specific light. what number is your light?


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

*I've got #37.*

It probably would be easier to find a set.

Almost positive I wouldn't be able to find the matching SN#...but crazier things have happened..:shrug:


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I get the impression that Strider enjoy a certain relaxed attitude to exactly consistency such that each knife is exactly what it needs to be for itself, but that may be slightly different to the next one in ways that perhaps only those with enough time to over-analyse things would notice!!
I think it's one of the things that makes Strider knives so charming and real.

Al


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



DaFABRICATA said:


> DAMN!
> Now I need the knife to go with my light!
> 
> Probably never find that!



DaFABRICATA,
You have an amazing ability to find that needle in a haystack. It would not surprise any of us if you did actually find the matching knife.

Solscud007,
I'll try to get a picture up of the M2 side. I looked and it reads:
Millennium Series
M2 Centurion
(Patent info)

Any Strider experts out there?


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

New addition


----------



## Illum

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



DaFABRICATA said:


> New addition



since when did the satin gray models take the clips off the heads?


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Illum_the_nation said:


> since when did the satin gray models take the clips off the heads?


 




No idea!:thinking:...:shrug:


Thats why I added it to the RARE and UNUSUAL Thread..:naughty:

Wish I knew more about it.


----------



## Cosmo7809

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

When I look at this thread a couple things happen. I start taking my credit card out of the wallet, but I am sometimes stopped because of the massive drool coming out of my mouth. After the "cleanup" I go into my bed and dream of a open field with me and the lights pictured here.

P.S- Dafab, is it possible to get a pic of all your customs? I would probably need a bucket to catch the drool


----------



## jtivat

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



DaFABRICATA said:


> New addition



I remember about five years ago SureFire released an E2e with the old head in SG so maybe they did the same with the E1e???


----------



## Illum

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



jtivat said:


> I remember about five years ago SureFire released an E2e with the old head in SG so maybe they did the same with the E1e???




That is certainly possible...it looks a heck of alot better than the E1/E2 configurations. Perhaps it is also possible that the difference between the E1/E2 and the E2e/E1e was from such a hybrid in transition


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

How 'bout a Z2 in bronze....compared to the E1e SG..

NEVER have I seen another of these..


----------



## matt0

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I know this is _slightly_ offtopic so I apologize. 

I'm trying to get a feel for what a Silver E1B will look like it. (hope I haven't missed any pics of it) I've seen the -SG and -GM designations on lights before but have never known what the real difference is. Have SureFire ever released a light designated as -SL (Silver) before?


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



DaFABRICATA said:


> How 'bout a Z2 in bronze....compared to the E1e SG..
> 
> NEVER have I seen another of these..


Doesn't look like bronze to me. More like silver or -GM/-SG...

Still, I've not seen one in that finish before. Looks like it doesn't have a bezel and TailCap thought?

Al


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Size15's said:


> Doesn't look like bronze to me. More like silver or -GM/-SG...
> 
> Still, I've not seen one in that finish before. Looks like it doesn't have a bezel and TailCap thought?
> 
> Al


 

Yep, wasn't able to get them with the body.:mecry:
I person, it has more of a bronze color than SG or GM.
Another interesting find IMO.


----------



## Team Member

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



DaFABRICATA said:


> Another interesting find IMO.




Indeed it is.

I hope you find the rest of it.


----------



## stew

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Old 6r doesn't seem to be much interest in them.




The 6r next to some most wanted.


----------



## Illum

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Cosmo7809 said:


> When I look at this thread a couple things happen. I start taking my credit card out of the wallet, but I am sometimes stopped because of the massive drool coming out of my mouth. After the "cleanup" I go into my bed and dream of a open field with me and the lights pictured here.
> 
> P.S- Dafab, is it possible to get a pic of all your customs? I would probably need a bucket to catch the drool



you should talk to radio, he might not have all the rare ones but quantity alone his surefires will impress you


----------



## herbicide

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



DaFABRICATA said:


> New addition
> 
> http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u184/dafab/014-11.jpg



Hmm... I never thought my one-and-only would be a rarity... Is it?





[It usually looks slightly purplish]

Looking at it, I don't think it has the original head (It's nigh on mint).


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



stew said:


> The 6r next to some most wanted.



Bored of that blue 6P yet? 

The 6R is a cool light. I have a couple somewhere (and a 6RT), but I don't think I've ever actually used them in the rechargeable configuration. 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I have a 7Z which I think is pretty rare... I got it because it came with a T4


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Size15's said:


> I have a 7Z which I think is pretty rare... I got it because it came with a T4



Lucky  I have one with the regular bezel. 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## MorpheusT1

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

My surefire L1-Porky(Custom)







My dream light finally,
Could not have done it without these guys.

GanP for helping me rethread the bezel.
Darkzero for putting it together
And the guy that made these bezels for the mini mag.


The light has a Seoul P4 U2 behind a Modded McR18.



Benny


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Congrats Benny!


----------



## hamheart

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

i have what appears to be an old 6P it has a round body and a smooth tail cap, does anybody know how much this i worth know?

here is a pic of the tail cap





sorry about how fuzzy it is


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

You can do a search in the marketplace that will show some recent sale prices.


----------



## christrose

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

My favorite C series variant.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

christrose,

What body is that bottom one?
Appears to be a 2 cell M3 style variant..


----------



## gswitter

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Looks like TnC's work, but I've never seen anything like it before.


----------



## christrose

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



DaFABRICATA said:


> christrose,
> 
> What body is that bottom one?
> Appears to be a 2 cell M3 style variant..



This body is made by Katokichi. Probably only one was created.


----------



## Cosmo7809

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



christrose said:


> Probably only one was created.


Defab must have it now!


----------



## gswitter

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



christrose said:


> This body is made by Katokichi.


I thought that knurling looked familiar. Very nice!


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Cosmo7809 said:


> Defab must have it now!


 



True...So True!

If you EVER dicide to part with it, please keep me in mind!


----------



## loszabo

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



christrose said:


> This body is made by Katokichi. Probably only one was created.



Very nice! :candle:


----------



## tx101

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



MorpheusT1 said:


> My surefire L1-Porky(Custom)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dream light finally,
> Could not have done it without these guys.
> 
> GanP for helping me rethread the bezel.
> Darkzero for putting it together
> And the guy that made these bezels for the mini mag.
> 
> 
> The light has a Seoul P4 U2 behind a Modded McR18.
> 
> 
> 
> Benny




I think download still sells those Klingon pointy bezels 
Thats a very nice L1, Benny
Been thinking about getting myself one as well


----------



## gswitter

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



MorpheusT1 said:


> My surefire L1-Porky(Custom)


So what did Will have to do to get this together?

I've tried the Forky bezel on a KL4 and an early L1, and while the fit is close, it would take some fiddling. Personally, I think it obstructs the beam a little too much, but it does look interesting.


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Here is my latest "Rare Surefire" No other one like it. haha.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Solscud007 said:


> Here is my latest "Rare Surefire" No other one like it. haha....


 
No I'm pretty sure those "Big H" Surefire models are quite common.


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Everybody's a comedian.


----------



## greenLED

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Does it have a pocket clip?


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

No pocket clip. A little big for EDC but the lumen output is amazing!!!! Even has red and yellow lights. It strobes too!!!!


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Got Strider?


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

wow ridiculous!!!!! they are all high numbers though right? hmm makes me think that there arent as many matching knives.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

*willrx,*

*THATS JUST NUTS*!..









How bout a Surefire Tritium Torch...

Unusual..


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

That's certainly a light that keeps on giving.

Solscud,
I believe you're right regarding the number of matching knives. I'm searching for the answer but it's slow going thus far. If anyone has any info to share...........


----------



## greenLED

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

That trit bezel is pretty cool, Tim.


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Will,

Do all of those Striders come with their respective SW02s?


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

No, standard tail cap. Also, the extra lamps are P60's based on the two I've opened-the rest are factory sealed, I don't know what's in there.


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

hmm. Ok here is my conjecture as to the history of the Strider M2.

It started out as a collaboration with Surefire. Surefire went ahead and made the proposed number of "serialized" M2s there were something around 600 supposed to be made for a limited edition set.

making that many lights is easy work for SF. Just take a select 600 out of the normal production line of M2s and set the laser engraver to new parameters. Such as adding the "Strider" logo and new serial sequence "SF001 and up"

Strider did make some knives. as far as I can tell somewhere around 270+ lights. I have yet to see a knife set match above #300 range. I have seen set #274 well documented in a FAQ online and set #275 is still for sale in the marketplace.

Maybe the knife sets were not selling as well as hoped so they cancelled the knives. Im sure it takes a LOT longer to make strider knives. I doubt these are mass produced as quickly as SF makes M2s. So the rest of the lights, somewhere in the 300+ range are sold off to random distributors.

The idea that the lights came with the SW02 was an idea I gathered from the texts in the catalogs. However the support that the lights actually did come with the SW02 is spotty at best. I have seen more lights with out the SW02 than with them. Im sure the first 100 or so came with the tailcap. Mine did not and mine is #72. However I got mine used and who knows, the previous owner might have kept or lost the SW02.


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Super!! Thanks for the information. Are there any folks around with close ties to the folks at Strider to add additional insight? Maybe one our resident SF insiders can help.


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



willrx said:


> Super!! Thanks for the information. Are there any folks around with close ties to Mick and David and the gang at Strider to add additional insight? Maybe one our resident SF insiders can help.




thanks. The M2-ST is my favorite M2/C2 variant. it started my M2/C2 collection.


here is an earlier post I made about subtle variations I have been able to document when I was hunting down my "strider set"
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2641179&postcount=340


My low numbered M2 "Millenium series" and patent numbers are flipped compared to my higher number 236 Strider M2.

Also there are at least two M2 striders with older star Millenium series logos.

the one I posted with the "2001" straddling the strider logo and the one in the SF catalog


----------



## boost_guy

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Is that bezel with the Marine Corp logo one of a kind or are there more? I did a google search and didn't find anything.


----------



## toby_pra

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

That Katokichi body looks so nice...:naughty:


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Anybody know about crenellated KL2s? 99% of the KL2s I have seen are completely smooth, but a couple that I have seen/heard of have crenellations.

Just about the only references I can find on CPF are here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/138987

...in particular on a _M180-KL2..._

and here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/126093&page=1&pp=100



> Getting back to this last pair of KL2 heads, received last week... I opened the sealed SureFire boxes to be greeted by a little surprise... these KL2 heads did not have the usual black plastic bezel rings, but rather the same HARD ANODIZED ALUMINUM crenelated bezel rings as the M3! These heads aren't supposed to exist... it's like finding a unicorn munching on grass in your back yard!


This would seem to suggest that they are stock, genuine from SureFire.

Does anyone else know anything about these? Any pictures to share?

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## FredericoFreire

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

There's one for sale at CPFMP: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=191114

Here's the pics by CPF'er Curse:


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

There was a period when SureFire switched from plastic retaining rings to crenelated metal retaining rings for the Z46 (aka "M3") bezel. This became the standard bezel until SureFire was able to get their scalloped metal retaining ring made - it became the standard and the crenelated ring was the optional "-CB" version.

Anyway, my guess is that the last of the last batch of the KL2 bezels was assembled after the last of the last batch of plastic retaining rings was used up on M3 bezels and so SureFire used the crenelated rings instead.


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



FredericoFreire said:


> There's one for sale at CPFMP: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=191114



Indeed, I bought the KL2 listed there and then came here to find out if it was particularly harder to come by than the smooth KL2s  I had been after a KL2 anyway, so it's nice to get a rare one. 

Thanks for the information, Size15s  

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## JNewell

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I'm not sure this qualifies as rare, but I think it might be unusual. Take a look at the clip on the early C2-HA on the bottom in the pics below. It's the only SureFire I've got with that type of clip. Any thoughts on how common those are and how long SureFire used that style clip?


----------



## Kiessling

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I have got one of those clips on a C2, too. I bought mine from Don in 2002 and I don't know how long he had it.


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



JNewell said:


> I'm not sure this qualifies as rare, but I think it might be unusual.



I'm not sure about that type of clip, but the HA on that C2 is beautiful. The older SureFire HA looks much nicer than the darker shade used now, in my opinion.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

That is quite common. Same as mine.








It is the early C2 Centurions that had these style clips.


----------



## JNewell

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Tempest UK said:


> I'm not sure about that type of clip, but the HA on that C2 is beautiful. The older SureFire HA looks much nicer than the darker shade used now, in my opinion.
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


 
Yes, almost weathered bronze in color. Not sure whether the ano was different or whether the alloy was different.


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Note what you are referring to as "early C2's" are actually early M2's.
What is now the C2 was once the M2 before SureFire upgraded it with it's beefy shock isolated bezel.

I know this because my third SureFire, after the 12PM and the E1-GM was an M2 (with that same brownish natural HA as the one photographed so well above)

I was involved in the field-testing of proto-type shock isolated bezels for the M2 all those years ago... :thumbsup:


----------



## jtivat

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Size15's said:


> I was involved in the field-testing of proto-type shock isolated bezels for the M2 all those years ago... :thumbsup:



And he has some pics of a beat up M2 to prove it!


----------



## JNewell

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Size15's said:


> Note what you are referring to as "early C2's" are actually early M2's.
> What is now the C2 was once the M2 before SureFire upgraded it with it's beefy shock isolated bezel.
> 
> I know this because my third SureFire, after the 12PM and the E1-GM was an M2 (with that same brownish natural HA as the one photographed so well above)
> 
> I was involved in the field-testing of proto-type shock isolated bezels for the M2 all those years ago... :thumbsup:


 
OK, if I'm reading that correctly, that's interesting - because I thought when I ordered it years ago that it was an M2 and I later decided that I had mis-remembered the model number. So this would be a pre-shock isolated bezel M2? Note the very low number on that one (A00279). Great lore, Al!


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



JNewell said:


> OK, if I'm reading that correctly, that's interesting - because I thought when I ordered it years ago that it was an M2 and I later decided that I had mis-remembered the model number. So this would be a pre-shock isolated bezel M2? Note the very low number on that one (A00279). Great lore, Al!


Indeed - the flashlight you got was an M2.
It was only later that SureFire upgraded the M2 to have a shock isolated bezel.


----------



## greenLED

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Man! Those C2's are sexy.


----------



## JNewell

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Size15's said:


> Indeed - the flashlight you got was an M2.
> It was only later that SureFire upgraded the M2 to have a shock isolated bezel.


 
Neat. Restores my faith in my memory!  Question: I'm pretty sure this came in a plastic blister pack rather than a cardboard box. I think it also came with both P60 and P61 LAs. Does that sound right? The boxes are in the attic somewhere... :candle:


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



JNewell said:


> Neat. Restores my faith in my memory!  Question: I'm pretty sure this came in a plastic blister pack rather than a cardboard box. I think it also came with both P60 and P61 LAs. Does that sound right? The boxes are in the attic somewhere... :candle:


I don't believe mine came in a box.
However, I don't remember whether it came with a P61. I don't think it did. Sorry I can't help confirm that.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I recieved a C2 that I sold to Donn not long ago that came with a blister pack that included a P61 and 2 X 123 cells.

Don't know if this help, but....


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

DaFABRICATA,
Does it state that it is a C2 anywhere on it or the packaging?
Al


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Size15's said:


> DaFABRICATA,
> Does it state that it is a C2 anywhere on it or the packaging?
> Al


 

Donn has it now, so he would know better than I...


----------



## donn_

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Actually, Donn's father has it now, and he's in Ohio.

I checked the pics I took of the light, but only got one side of the body.

The packaging is long gone, because I put the light, extra lamp and a half-dozen fresh cells in a Pelican case for him.

I'll have him check the light's engraving.


----------



## Eric242

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

The pictured blister pack says "Model M2 Mil-Grade Personal Defense Light" right under the big Centurion logo. My guess would be there´s no C2 mentioned then?

Eric


----------



## donn_

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

The package definitely says M2, but the light is a C2:


----------



## Sean

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Remember these?


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Sean said:


> Remember these?


 



Where did ya get those and what are they?


----------



## Sean

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



DaFABRICATA said:


> Where did ya get those and what are they?



E-Series Turbo Heads. I never had them, just have the pic.


----------



## donn_

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Did someone say E-series Turbo Heads?

How about a 1 cell Vital Gear Turbo Head?


----------



## JNewell

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I dug out the packaging for the light I posted the picture of above. It is in fact an M2 Centurion as Al said. The blister pack card looks like DaFab's picture below and the instruction book says M2 Centurion, rev 1-1-2000. One small detail - it has double o-rings, compared to the single ring in the C2 Centurion shown in the same pic above.



DaFABRICATA said:


>


----------



## FORCETEN

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

hi all,

i've got a m600a-tan that is sealed in the package. the serial number is covered by a white line. anyone know about them? how rare are they? any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

got pics? you cant make a cool post like that and not show pics haha


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



FORCETEN said:


> hi all,
> 
> i've got a m600a-tan that is sealed in the package. the serial number is covered by a white line. anyone know about them? how rare are they? any help would be greatly appreciated.


:welcome:
SureFire introduced the Tan version of the M600A shortly before they released the M600C so I don't suppose there are that many M600A's in that finish although I've no idea how many that could be. Thousands perhaps.


----------



## Sean

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

This is about all I got in the rare/unusual category. A CPF edition G2 and a black M2 bezel (mounted on a Z3).


----------



## Seiko

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Not a flashlight, but sure wish they still made these!


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Seiko said:


> Not a flashlight, but sure wish they still made these!


They are only needed for the most niche of applications so SureFire no longer make them as a production item.


----------



## Bruce B

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*






How I'd love to own this G2 gem. What a collectors piece this would be.


----------



## naked2

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Seiko said:


> Not a flashlight, but sure wish they still made these!


All it is is two CR123As shrinkwrapped together, right?


----------



## JNewell

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Size15's said:


> They are only needed for the most niche of applications so SureFire no longer make them as a production item.


 
I thought all the 6v weaponslights needed those?


----------



## Seiko

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



naked2 said:


> All it is is two CR123As shrinkwrapped together, right?



Kinda sort of, it is actually 2 123's you can read the red label of the 123' through the white shrink wrap. But they also had a welded strap and a fiber washer between them. and were flat on both ends (think it is just a washer up front).

But using 123's in my weapons lights I have busted about 6 of the heads off of 123's. With that old 223 battery it never happened.




size15 said:


> They are only needed for the most niche of applications so SureFire no longer make them as a production item.



All the forend replacement style like for the Remington 870 or mp5 used them back in the day. For surefire they probably were a niche item in terms of sales because people were just using 123's.


----------



## greenLED

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Seiko said:


> ... using 123's in my weapons lights I have busted about 6 of the heads off of 123's.


What exactly do you mean by "busted", Seiko? Is there something breaking? Just curious.


----------



## Seiko

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



greenLED said:


> What exactly do you mean by "busted", Seiko? Is there something breaking? Just curious.



The button on the head of the rear battery will break off. Not all the way just separates from the body of the battery. Also had one of the rear battery punch through the bottom of the front one. This is since they stopped making the 223 in 2002ish.

It is to the point where I take the batteries and the light assembly off the gun (870 and 1187) when I shoot it other then low light drills.


----------



## Kiessling

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Seiko said:


> Not a flashlight, but sure wish they still made these!




Oh yes !!
I'd really love to have some of those ! 

IIRC Titaniums can be had in stick form, but I don't wanna have Titaniums.

bernie


----------



## JNewell

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I thought that the general view was that the current generation of Titanium cells was reliable? (Not so the earlier versions.) Am I wrong?


----------



## auxcoastie

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Had this up for less then 12 hours on CPF Market place and it was gone. It has been mine up until now and I had people tell me red 3P's were rare.


----------



## donn_

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I guess these are rare and unusual:






SRTH and T3 turboheads on 2 and 3xAA bodies respectively.

I think I like the look.


----------



## greenLED

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Seiko said:


> The button on the head of the rear battery will break off. Not all the way just separates from the body of the battery. Also had one of the rear battery punch through the bottom of the front one. This is since they stopped making the 223 in 2002ish.
> 
> It is to the point where I take the batteries and the light assembly off the gun (870 and 1187) when I shoot it other then low light drills.


Bummer. Never a good thing when lights & batteries break like that. I guess the tolerances were different back then for those particular lights?


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



JNewell said:


> I thought all the 6v weaponslights needed those?


Given the low cost of SF123A batteries compared to the DL123A batteries back before SureFire introduced the concept of low cost OEM branded CR123A's, the batteries in WeaponLights can be and are changed more often.

As a result the batteries spend less time being subjected to forces that tend to eventually damage them causing contact-reliability issues etc, and therefore the shock-isolated battery sticks are no longer necessary in all but a few niche applications.
SureFire has Americans making these shock isolated battery sticks by hand and so there is an obvious cost difference for the considerable difference taken to prepare these products other the SF123A's produced by the tens of millions by machines.

If you're a customer, for example a specialist military, government or law enforcement team that uses tactics requiring specialist equipment and supplies there are companies like SureFire that ensure such groups have what they need to prevail.
Equipment and supplies that it is simply not economic or practical to put in production or offer for retail etc.

Al


----------



## Beretta1526

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Solscud007 said:


> It started out as a collaboration with Surefire. Surefire went ahead and made the proposed number of "serialized" M2s there were something around 600 supposed to be made for a limited edition set.
> 
> making that many lights is easy work for SF. Just take a select 600 out of the normal production line of M2s and set the laser engraver to new parameters. Such as adding the "Strider" logo and new serial sequence "SF001 and up"
> 
> Strider did make some knives. as far as I can tell somewhere around 270+ lights. I have yet to see a knife set match above #300 range. I have seen set #274 well documented in a FAQ online and set #275 is still for sale in the marketplace.
> 
> Maybe the knife sets were not selling as well as hoped so they cancelled the knives. Im sure it takes a LOT longer to make strider knives. I doubt these are mass produced as quickly as SF makes M2s. So the rest of the lights, somewhere in the 300+ range are sold off to random distributors.
> 
> The idea that the lights came with the SW02 was an idea I gathered from the texts in the catalogs. However the support that the lights actually did come with the SW02 is spotty at best. I have seen more lights with out the SW02 than with them. Im sure the first 100 or so came with the tailcap. Mine did not and mine is #72. However I got mine used and who knows, the previous owner might have kept or lost the SW02.



The SF overrun lights that already had the Strider logo on them were all re-laser engraged with the "2001" and sold separately, just as shown in the photo of willrx's "stack-o-Striders" there. As with most "special" runs of SF lights (like the E2-CJ and C2-CJ), there was almost no mention of them anywhere, other than on dealer websites like Bulldog Enterprises (Geez, I miss BDE). To my knowledge, none of the 2001 lights had the SW02 tailcap, and were simply packaged as any other M2, but with different model number and the engraving. *ALL* of the SF/Strider sets that were sold had SW02 TC's when they shipped from SureFire. Anyone that got one second-hand that had anything other than the SW02 has one that was swapped out.

I believe I currently hold the highest serial number SureFire-Strider light, s/n 299. My SureFire-Strider knife (and it's BIG) is s/n 289. There is a long story behind why my s/n's are 10 off, but the short of it is that the guy that has the M2 body that belongs with my knife won't give it up. He won't even trade it for my #299, not even just the body + some cash. I haven't pestered him recently, but the last two attempts of contact he didn't even acknowledge.

Anyway, I have yet to come across the knife for set #299 or see set #300 anywhere (if it exists, it's most likely kept at SF or Strider or something like that), but vaguely recall seeing a photo of the SF-M2-ST #301, and it had the "2001" engraving on it. My #299 does not have the 2001.

These sets were meant to be a true collaboration between SureFire and Strider. Strider was just not able to produce the number of knives required without making sacrafices in quality. Strider may have been dealing with contract deadlines too, I really don't know. Rather than have issues or drag the release out, they scaled it back and that's where it ended (at 300 sets). I would have LOVED to see an E2e/SnG combo for the EDC crowd, but Strider just plain got busy and couldn't keep up.

I posted this pic in a thread about SF displays, but you can see the M2 in the display, and the knife in the foreground with the sheath off to the side:






.


----------



## ampdude

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I'm still loving my E2e-CJ and the other E2e-CJ I have still sealed in the box. Does anyone out there still have a sealed E2e-CJ? Didn't think so.... :nana:

Maybe somebody somewhere, please come forward.

Beretta1526, I wish I had known you had that hard anodized E2e-BK with the twisty before you put it on B/S/T, I would have snapped it up in a second. I almost jumped on the orange E2e that came up a few days ago, but I can't afford anymore SF shelf queens at the moment. 

E2e-CJ and C2-CJ has to be the coolest lights Surefire has ever put out to date.

Hey Surefire, wanna get your sales up quick, even in this economic climate? Put out 100 more E2e-CJ's and 100 C2-CJ's to your favorite dealer and watch them sell out in a week.


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Beretta1526,
Thanks for taking the time to share this information-but the plot thickens. At least one of my M2-ST's are above 400 and none of them are engraved 2001. I'll try to get a picture up.


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Ok, I checked the serial numbers and they are as follows:
235
238
258
297
398
403
407
427
None of them are engraved 2001.


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Thanks for the info Beretta1526. I thought my hypothesis was pretty good. Just more information to validate my idea.

That is awfully strange about the guy with your matching s/n. Maybe you can do a three way exchange. Maybe get a lower number or something and trade that to him. Did he give any reason as to why he is holding onto the matching light?


----------



## Beretta1526

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



willrx said:


> Ok, I checked the serial numbers and they are as follows:
> 235
> 238
> 258
> 297
> 398
> 403
> 407
> 427
> None of them are engraved 2001.



Then I doubt that my vague recollection of the #301 is correct then. I am starting to wonder if the original agreement between SF and Strider was for X number of lights with logos to be used for sets and SureFire (upon realization that Strider could not meet the volume for the sets) stopped the serialization and went to the standard M2 s/n's and just engraved the logo with 2001? If they hadn't produced the full quantity of them, then it would be much simpler for production rather than to do special sequenced s/n's.

Also, I should maybe then edit my statement of the highest s/n light (in the wild) that had originally come with a knife as a set?

I seem to recall that when these sets first came out, that many of the sets wound up getting split up and the lights being sold separate from the knives as well. There were quite a number of them on eBay, and I had seen one online retailer that was selling the items separate. At the time, SF didn't have the online sales locked down like they do now, and the dealer wasn't even an 'authorized' dealer. It was the wild west then.

On another note, it's quite cool that you have #297, and the #398 is interesting to me, as I have one that is 10 off, having one that is 100 off would be cool.  (I'm sure you're not selling, and I don't have the scratch for that anyway)



Solscud007 said:


> Thanks for the info Beretta1526. I thought my hypothesis was pretty good. Just more information to validate my idea.
> 
> That is awfully strange about the guy with your matching s/n. Maybe you can do a three way exchange. Maybe get a lower number or something and trade that to him. Did he give any reason as to why he is holding onto the matching light?



I dunno. I think the guy is just stubborn and just plain won't deal with me. I think he's a Suspect on USN, and at the time, I was just a plain ol' member. Maybe now he would be a little more receptive to an Accomplice? I hope I can figure out who it was again. I don't remember if I kept that info/PM (or thread) in my UserCP on USN.



ampdude said:


> Beretta1526, I wish I had known you had that hard anodized E2e-BK with the twisty before you put it on B/S/T, I would have snapped it up in a second.



Had I known anyone were looking for one specifically, I'd have given a heads-up. 

As you may have seen, I've sold quite a number of my relatively rare lights. The L6 Porcupine, Porsche E2, E2e-BK (twisty), etc. were just some of the casualties. I managed to keep my SF Strider knife and the light 10 off from it, an E1-BY, E2e-CJ, C2-CJ, SF handcuff key, small plexi counter display, and an E2D with the original domed lens. I've thought about selling the E2D with domed lens, but don't know what I could put in its place in the display.



ampdude said:


> Hey Surefire, wanna get your sales up quick, even in this economic climate? Put out 100 more E2e-CJ's and 100 C2-CJ's to your favorite dealer and watch them sell out in a week.



Geez, I hope not. Well, at least not an E2e-CJ or C2-CJ. It would be quite cool to have one of the new LED lights in the CJ, but why not take it yet another step further and do DigiCam camo on one of the new lights to be like an update all around? I'd much (100x) rather see that over another release of the previous limited/specials.

.


----------



## Beretta1526

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

OK, all this got a small fire lit under my patoot and I PM'd the guy with the light that matches my knife. Keep your fingers crossed for me!

.


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Thanks for all the shared information and keep us posted on your light search.


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I know this isnt light related. But i thought it is at least staying on topic. 

Have you guys used your Strider SF knife?

After seeing the knifetests website and seeing how much torture a Strider can take, i have no qualms about using my strider sf. 

Ive chopped down a small tree with it. Diammeter was about 3-4 inches. But i was helping out my friend. He was using an Axe but since the tree was up against a fence, the axe couldnt get into the tight places. We used the knife to dig up concrete and i used the knife to tear out drywall and as a pry bar to remove nailed playwood from the ceiling in my garage when i had a busted water pipe.

Nothing too aggressive a few cosmetic scuffs. but a knife like this should be used. Its like those pansy people with Hummers (not G2 but first gen hummers) and dont take it offroading.


----------



## Beretta1526

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Beretta1526 said:


> OK, all this got a small fire lit under my patoot and I PM'd the guy with the light that matches my knife. Keep your fingers crossed for me!
> 
> .



Well, it's gone. He sent it to someone stationed in Germany.

.


----------



## donn_

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Finally, I got the lovely 7Z into my collection!












As I hoped, it's a perfect fit for 4x 2/3A NiMH cells, so it runs a Malkoff M30 perfectly, and will also run WA1183s as well as a variety of LED turbo towers.

I think it also looks particularly good with the SRTH:


----------



## DM51

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

That 7Z is a truly beautiful light - what a fantastic shine to it, too! It looks a bit like one of those old extending 3-4 section telescopes...


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Super, Donn! Glad that worked out.


----------



## Illum

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I absolutely loves SRTHs, I really wonder why surefire went to KTs

Less material to machine, greater reflector diameter, and black anodized, but more importantly, its black anodized:thumbsup:


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

The KT TurboHead was created to update SureFire's TurboHead line with a Glass (Pyrex) window - new retaining method required.
The style is such that a BeamFilter can be used. This is not the case with the SRTH.
Also, the reflector needed to be changed to allow for the larger, fatter, longer filaments of the MN-Series TurboHead Lamps.

The default finish for the KT TurboHead is Black type II anodised with type III natural 'HA' being the option...


----------



## toby_pra

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Very nice Donn_! :twothumbs

Dont know where get all those lights...!? :naughty:


----------



## uhsodium

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Size15's said:


> The KT TurboHead was created to update SureFire's TurboHead line with a Glass (Pyrex) window - new retaining method required.
> The style is such that a BeamFilter can be used. This is not the case with the SRTH.
> Also, the reflector needed to be changed to allow for the larger, fatter, longer filaments of the MN-Series TurboHead Lamps.
> 
> The default finish for the KT TurboHead is Black type II anodised with type III natural 'HA' being the option...


Sorry off topiced
Then why SureFire changing from N2 to MN15?
seems that N2 is lot better than MN15
Just got my KT2 and it's not N2


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



uhsodium said:


> Sorry off topiced
> Then why SureFire changing from N2 to MN15?
> seems that N2 is lot better than MN15
> Just got my KT2 and it's not N2


The MN15 is to the N2 like the MN10 is to the P90.
SureFire updated their incandescent lamp technology with a completely new design. The MN10/MN15 produce brighter, whiter light for longer compared to the P90/N2. The robustness and lifespan were also improved.

The 'compromise' was a longer, curved filament that was no longer like a 'dot' or 'point source' - it is like a 'bar'. As a result the MN10/MN15 beam is not round - it is oval, and in order to achieve the beam quality SureFire are known for they had to increase the disruptive stochastic finish on the reflectors which takes the edge off the throw that can be achieved.

Whilst the N2 beam in the likes of the SRTH or T3 is very attractive, I feel the MN15 beam in the KT-TurboHead and Millennium TurboHead is more useful.

The KT2 has been supplied with the MN15 for quite a few years since the N2 lamp assembly was discontinued.

Al


----------



## SG688

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I'm being told that this is unusual: 6P with plastic 6LF lamp assembly; purchased new in 1989 - in this box. Anodized over the tail threads. Some of the paperwork says only "Sure-Fire 6."

To my eyeball, output looks about the same as a P60, although it was rated - like the R60 - at 60 lumens, IIRC -- or, as it says here "11.5 candella." 










http://www.imageocean.net/


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Wow cool. that body looks just like my 6BL (baton light) 

how thick is the body? if you put a normal 6P tail on it, is it thicker than the tailcap?

Like this.


----------



## SG688

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

No, it's a normal non-LOTC 6P. Just looks funny in pieces.


----------



## houtex

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

while searching I came across this http://www.gun-world.net/usa/acces/surefire/FLASHLIGHT.htm I hope its ok to post.Anyway there are some pics all over. Not mine but interesting pics.


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



houtex said:


> while searching I came across this http://www.gun-world.net/usa/acces/surefire/FLASHLIGHT.htm I hope its ok to post.Anyway there are some pics all over. Not mine but interesting pics.


Old School Classics!


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



houtex said:


> while searching I came across this http://www.gun-world.net/usa/acces/surefire/FLASHLIGHT.htm I hope its ok to post.Anyway there are some pics all over. Not mine but interesting pics.




Yum, I feel like a just robbed a gumball machine... 

I really like that older M3 head too. I've forgotten the designation of it at the moment....:thinking:. Anyhow, I used to have one and let it go for some reason. Now I wish I hadn't.


----------



## JNewell

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I like this pic, which is the earlier "short" 6Z (inferior to the later long tube, IMHO):

http://www.gun-world.net/usa/acces/surefire/6Z&9Z.gif


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

A few Surefire SIX lights.


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Those are so darn neat DaDAB!!! oo:oo:oo:


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Super!!:wave:


----------



## FredericoFreire

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

A friend came up with this one (sorry for the blurry cellphone pics):

How much should worth? It says on the tailcap: "SURE-FIRE 6P-CH LASER PRODUCTS SWITZERLAND"


----------



## Rverdi

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I'm not sure if they're rare or unusual, but they are the oldest ones I have. Probably close to 20 years old, they are weaponlights designed for the Beretta 92. No Surefire marking at all, just Laser Products. I would have posted these for sale awhile ago but have no idea what model they might be or how to price them. They work perfectly though.


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Rverdi,
Those are very old indeed!

SureFire made a version of the Beretta 92F/SB called model *633R* and another for the Beretta 92F called model *637R*.

What's interesting (to me anyway) is that you have not only the old-style remote, but the original style remote (the tape-pressure switch that is secured by Velcro)

The last style remote to be released was like the old SlimLine.
Whatever, the original version of the loose tape-pressure switch.

Photos of the other side, and from above would be excellent if you wouldn't mind please!
I'm predicting there is unlikely to be a constant-on rocker switch as there looks to be a forwards-backwards shuttle switch found on the earlier versions.

Actually, I'm not that certain which order the various different versions came in other than the loose remote tape pressure switch version was first.

Al


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



FredericoFreire said:


> A friend came up with this one (sorry for the blurry cellphone pics):
> 
> How much should worth? It says on the tailcap: "SURE-FIRE 6P-CH LASER PRODUCTS SWITZERLAND"




The "SWITZERLAND" part is interesting.

Al, what's your take on that?


----------



## Rverdi

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Al,
Thanks for the info, I'll try to post pics of the other side tomorrow but your correct about the switch. What is different between the 633 and 637?


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Patriot36 said:


> The "SWITZERLAND" part is interesting.
> 
> Al, what's your take on that?


In the old days when getting SureFire in Europe was even more difficult than it was today I guess it was an enticement to support Swiss SureFire Dealers and the Distributor likely ordered a sufficient number to have them customer-etched.
I don't think they are especially rare or unusual - at least not in Switzerland, but to a collector or interesting SureFire variations it is likely worth having one.


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Rverdi said:


> Al,
> Thanks for the info, I'll try to post pics of the other side tomorrow but your correct about the switch. What is different between the 633 and 637?


I don't know but there must be an obvious difference between the Beretta 92F/SB and the Beretta 92F that means they can't accept the same WeaponLight housing and/or mounting mechanism. From what I can gather the "92F" has a slightly reshaped grip and trigger-guard.


----------



## Rverdi

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

N ow it makes sense. Yes, the SB is the older design, rounded trigger guard and slight difference in the frame contour. F has a square trigger guard, which is what these are for.


----------



## Pontiaker

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



DaFABRICATA said:


> A few Surefire SIX lights.


 

Those look familiar, I still have a one of the first short 6z lights, will post a pic later....
Matt


----------



## zx7dave

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Here is my little donation to this thread :naughty:


----------



## brammalay

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Anyone want to sell surefire 6c. I'm new here. I hope someone can help me find one 

Thanks in advance


----------



## griff

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*


----------



## willrx

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

That is really nice with the blue background.:twothumbs


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Good find, DaFAB  I love mine, exactly the same shade as the A2.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## sween1911

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Sean said:


> This is about all I got in the rare/unusual category. A CPF edition G2 and a black M2 bezel (mounted on a Z3).



Sean! Brings a tear to my eye. Your site was what prompted me to find a Z3 and put a black M2 bezel on it! And I think my email to you asking about it was what brought me to CPF. WOW! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Damn Tim. Nice purple 6P


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Solscud007 said:


> Damn Tim. Nice purple 6P


 
Purple? Looks like Hot Pink to me.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Monocrom said:


> Purple? Looks like Hot Pink to me.


 



Might need to pay a visit to the eye doc...

It is indeed purple..maybe the orange fabric reflection:shrug:


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



DaFABRICATA said:


> It is indeed purple..maybe the orange fabric reflection:shrug:


 
I think you're right.


----------



## souptree

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Size15's said:


> The MN15 is to the N2 like the MN10 is to the P90.
> SureFire updated their incandescent lamp technology with a completely new design. The MN10/MN15 produce brighter, whiter light for longer compared to the P90/N2. The robustness and lifespan were also improved.
> 
> The 'compromise' was a longer, curved filament that was no longer like a 'dot' or 'point source' - it is like a 'bar'. As a result the MN10/MN15 beam is not round - it is oval, and in order to achieve the beam quality SureFire are known for they had to increase the disruptive stochastic finish on the reflectors which takes the edge off the throw that can be achieved.
> 
> Whilst the N2 beam in the likes of the SRTH or T3 is very attractive, I feel the MN15 beam in the KT-TurboHead and Millennium TurboHead is more useful.
> 
> The KT2 has been supplied with the MN15 for quite a few years since the N2 lamp assembly was discontinued.
> 
> Al



Al, I dare you to say "disruptive stochastic finish" 10 times fast. :nana:


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



souptree said:


> Al, I dare you to say "disruptive stochastic finish" 10 times fast. :nana:


I can't even say it once without tripping up! :green:


----------



## cy

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

not a surefire ... but a super rare Surefire 6 Pouch

wonder what this is worth?


----------



## Search

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

These are and aren't rare.. but I read this whole thread and don't remember seeing it so whether or not I have, I'm posting this.

Single Mode E2DL


----------



## Sean

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



sween1911 said:


> Sean! Brings a tear to my eye. Your site was what prompted me to find a Z3 and put a black M2 bezel on it! And I think my email to you asking about it was what brought me to CPF. WOW! Thanks for sharing.



Well I'm glad I had such a positive impact on someone. :thumbsup: I just hope your not broke because of me.


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



cy said:


> not a surefire ... but a super rare Surefire 6 Pouch
> 
> wonder what this is worth?


I've never seen that before. Perfect for a Blue 6P!


----------



## SG688

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

I'll match the old Sure-Fire 6 style package label.

R60 lamp assemply "Replaces 6L & 6LF."

http://www.imageocean.net/ 





No picture, but my 9Z is a bit unusual in that it was a conversion kit - just a 9Z body and P90 module. Add your own head and tail cap.

Oops, I forgot: It came with a 9Z body, a P90 module ... and one battery.


----------



## leukos

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*






Are OD Surefire holsters unusual? Maybe the military sees a lot of them.


----------



## stew

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Added A05968 to the collection.














Group shot of my rare one's.


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

There's that blue 6P again, taunting me :sick2:

[hypnosis] Yooou waaant to seeeell it to meeee [/hypnosis]

I don't have a photo of my SureFire 6 to hand, but it is A00616 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## stew

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



Tempest UK said:


> There's that blue 6P again, taunting me :sick2:
> 
> [hypnosis] Yooou waaant to seeeell it to meeee [/hypnosis]
> 
> I don't have a photo of my SureFire 6 to hand, but it is A00616
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest



Ive noticed the surefire 6c with the older serial numbers are a little different than the newer serial numbers, or I'm just seeing things. Look at were the bezel meets the body the newer ones are more rounded in that area. If you have a close up pic of yours for comparison would be great?


----------



## jtivat

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



stew said:


> Ive noticed the surefire 6c with the older serial numbers are a little different than the newer serial numbers, or I'm just seeing things. Look at were the bezel meets the body the newer ones are more rounded in that area. If you have a close up pic of yours for comparison would be great?



This one is A00801


----------



## stew

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Yes notice were the bezel meets the body. On the older one's it's more of a straight taper and the newer one's it's rounded like on the 6p. I wonder at what serial number they changed the design.


----------



## Tempest UK

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

A00616 looks the same as jtivat's.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## jtivat

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



stew said:


> Yes notice were the bezel meets the body. On the older one's it's more of a straight taper and the newer one's it's rounded like on the 6p. I wonder at what serial number they changed the design.



Well I am sure glad I am no longer collecting or I would have to have both!


----------



## Team Member

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*



leukos said:


> Are OD Surefire holsters unusual? Maybe the military sees a lot of them.



Well, I have never seen one before and I´m a geek for green stuff...


----------



## DCarlton

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

[Removed cross-post]


----------



## DM51

*Re: Post Your RARE/UNUSUAL SUREFIRES:*

Mammoth thread! We'll continue in Part 2...


----------

